# $100 kiss...



## DamseLinDistresS

Picked up pax and his brother from a hotel in downtown early morning hours. Both were wearing really nice tuxedos. Pax sitting next to me told me he went to a wedding and it has been a long day.

During the drive he asked if I could drop his brother first and then if I could take him to where he was staying for the night/morning. I agreed and we were on our way.

During our drive he kept looking at me. He complimented my appearance. Then he said, "If I would have met you under any other circumstances, seen you somewhere I would try getting your attention you're just so beautiful".

At this point I just wanted to get to his destination and drop him off. I was too tired to say anything and let him go on and on about me.

We dropped his brother off and then asked me if any other guy had made moves on me before. I told him about the guy that gave me $200 to play video games.

He was like "Wow, really? He just gave you $200 just to play video games? Hmm, I could see it though you're gorgeous." Finally we get to his destination and just thought couldn't get here fast enough.

The he says, "Have you ever seen those prank videos where a guy gives a girl money for a kiss?"

I told him I have seen the videos. He says, "Would you kiss me, a perfect stranger for money?."

He asked me why I was being shy and not looking at him. He asked if he was not attractive enough for me to give him a chance. I told him he was good looking(if I'm being honest he really was).

He said he would of never had the courage to ask me for a kiss had it not been for the drinks he had.

I get a ping and I take it. It was good timing and told him I have someone waiting for me and have to go. He asked me to cancel, that he would pay me what I would have made on that ride. He opens his app, shows me, then rates me 5 stars with a $30 tip.

After that he pulls a $100 bill and tells me "So, what do you say?"








That was the easiest $100 I've made in less than 3 seconds


----------



## RNUber3

The things some women will do for money.


----------



## backcountryrez

How do we know you just didn't stop at some ATM?


----------



## Veju

If only men had easier ways of making $100 in this biz.


----------



## istravisthewizardofoz

It seems harmless. But you are putting out the idea that female Uber drivers will do more for money than drive.


----------



## Rakos

My kid has one...

One day he'll thank me for it...8>)

Rakos



Veju said:


> If only men had easier ways of making $100 in this biz.


I got one...

And all I had to do...

Was tolerate his occasional...

Hand brushing and furtive glances...

Maybe it was my soft fur that he liked...

Rakos








PS. Self portrait


----------



## SibeRescueBrian

Just a reminder folks: I understand that everyone has differences of opinion, and we encourage you to express them. However, it's quite possible to disagree without being disagreeable. Let's keep the conversation civil. Thank you.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Veju said:


> If only men had easier ways of making $100 in this biz.


Sometimes it's just easier being a girl.

You get money and it doesn't even have to be about a kiss, physical touch or any nudity.

It's the making of society saying females are the weaker sex, yadedada.

Me, I just pocket the few Benjamins for sitting there and looking decent.


----------



## Michael-MS

Rakos said:


> My kid has one...
> 
> One day he'll thank me for it...8>)
> 
> Rakos


I think that comment is for another thread. This thread didn't quite make it that far, at least not to our knowledge!


----------



## backcountryrez

sellkatsell44 said:


> Sometimes it's just easier being a girl.
> 
> You get money and it doesn't even have to be about a kiss, physical touch or any nudity.
> 
> It's the making of society saying females are the weaker sex, yadedada.
> 
> Me, I just pocket the few Benjamins for sitting there and looking decent.


Get a couple of Kevin Spacey-types in my car and I'll be cashing in my Bennies.


----------



## YourPrivateDriver

why not just become an e-girl. all you need is a webcam and internet connection. plenty of sites to do it on to. if you want the softcore side go to twitch if you want more hardcore go to chaturbate. some of those girls make 20k + a month and you dont have to sell your soul to uber


----------



## backcountryrez

YourPrivateDriver said:


> why not just become an e-girl. all you need is a webcam and internet connection. plenty of sites to do it on to. if you want the softcore side go to twitch if you want more hardcore go to chaturbate. some of those girls make 20k + a month and you dont have to sell your soul to uber


At least with Uber you don't get e-screwed like you do with the other places.


----------



## steveK2016

YourPrivateDriver said:


> why not just become an e-girl. all you need is a webcam and internet connection. plenty of sites to do it on to. if you want the softcore side go to twitch if you want more hardcore go to chaturbate. some of those girls make 20k + a month and you dont have to sell your soul to uber


If I were a semi-attractive female, I would do the Twitch thing in a heartbeat.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

backcountryrez said:


> How do we know you just didn't stop at some ATM?


Because, this trip along with him tipping $30 did happen 
















Overall, $137 in 15 minutes of dealing with him (he was pleasant for the most part) I just kept an open mind and that was my unicorn/surge ride for the night.


----------



## backcountryrez

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Because, this trip along with him tipping $30 did happen
> 
> Overall, $137 in 15 minutes of dealing with him (he was pleasant for the most part) I just kept an open mind and that was my unicorn/surge ride for the night.


I need to start driving those moonlight hours you do. I'd chase unicorns all night.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Picked up pax and his brother from a hotel in downtown early morning hours. Both were wearing really nice tuxedos. Pax sitting next to me told me he went to a wedding and it has been a long day.
> 
> During the drive he asked if I could drop his brother first and then if I could take him to where he was staying for the night/morning. I agreed and we were on our way.
> 
> During our drive he kept looking at me. He complimented my appearance. Then he said, "If I would have met you under any other circumstances, seen you somewhere I would try getting your attention you're just so beautiful".
> 
> At this point I just wanted to get to his destination and drop him off. I was too tired to say anything and let him go on and on about me.
> 
> We dropped his brother off and then asked me if any other guy had made moves on me before. I told him about the guy that gave me $200 to play video games.
> 
> He was like "Wow, really? He just gave you $200 just to play video games? Hmm, I could see it though you're gorgeous." Finally we get to his destination and just thought couldn't get here fast enough.
> 
> The he says, "Have you ever seen those prank videos where a guy gives a girl money for a kiss?"
> 
> I told him I have seen the videos. He says, "Would you kiss me, a perfect stranger for money?."
> 
> He asked me why I was being shy and not looking at him. He asked if he was not attractive enough for me to give him a chance. I told him he was good looking(if I'm being honest he really was).
> 
> He said he would of never had the courage to ask me for a kiss had it not been for the drinks he had.
> 
> I get a ping and I take it. It was good timing and told him I have someone waiting for me and have to go. He asked me to cancel, that he would pay me what I would have made on that ride. He opens his app, shows me, then rates me 5 stars with a $30 tip.
> 
> After that he pulls a $100 bill and tells me "So, what do you say?"
> View attachment 173335
> 
> That was the easiest $100 I've made in less than 3 seconds


Technically that is prostitution. You performed services of a sexual manner (no matter how small) for monetary compensation. I guess that's better than being promiscuous.
BTW, you do know of the massive hepatitis outbreak in San Diego? You should put your beauty to bed and wake up your brain.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

istravisthewizardofoz said:


> It seems harmless. But you are putting out the idea that female Uber drivers will do more for money than drive.


That is the last thing I'd want to do. Some male drivers here have said that some of their somewhat intoxicated female pax's have made offers or advances on them.

Most will hesitate to take such offers (drunk girls) but that still doesn't stop the bad rep male Uber drivers have when we hear about a new sexual assault case in the news. It doesn't mean all male Uber drivers will do more than just drive.

That aside you still make a valid point.


----------



## freddieman

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Picked up pax and his brother from a hotel in downtown early morning hours. Both were wearing really nice tuxedos. Pax sitting next to me told me he went to a wedding and it has been a long day.
> 
> During the drive he asked if I could drop his brother first and then if I could take him to where he was staying for the night/morning. I agreed and we were on our way.
> 
> During our drive he kept looking at me. He complimented my appearance. Then he said, "If I would have met you under any other circumstances, seen you somewhere I would try getting your attention you're just so beautiful".
> 
> At this point I just wanted to get to his destination and drop him off. I was too tired to say anything and let him go on and on about me.
> 
> We dropped his brother off and then asked me if any other guy had made moves on me before. I told him about the guy that gave me $200 to play video games.
> 
> He was like "Wow, really? He just gave you $200 just to play video games? Hmm, I could see it though you're gorgeous." Finally we get to his destination and just thought couldn't get here fast enough.
> 
> The he says, "Have you ever seen those prank videos where a guy gives a girl money for a kiss?"
> 
> I told him I have seen the videos. He says, "Would you kiss me, a perfect stranger for money?."
> 
> He asked me why I was being shy and not looking at him. He asked if he was not attractive enough for me to give him a chance. I told him he was good looking(if I'm being honest he really was).
> 
> He said he would of never had the courage to ask me for a kiss had it not been for the drinks he had.
> 
> I get a ping and I take it. It was good timing and told him I have someone waiting for me and have to go. He asked me to cancel, that he would pay me what I would have made on that ride. He opens his app, shows me, then rates me 5 stars with a $30 tip.
> 
> After that he pulls a $100 bill and tells me "So, what do you say?"
> View attachment 173335
> 
> That was the easiest $100 I've made in less than 3 seconds


So this will be the prelude to a hooking career?


----------



## sthriftybroke

I’d totally do it. Make $100, never have to see him again. Although you said he was hot, maybe you should say he forgot something in your car. Like your number


----------



## backcountryrez

sthriftybroke said:


> I'd totally do it. Make $100, never have to see him again. Although you said he was hot, maybe you should say he forgot something in your car. Like your number


He could be crazy.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

sthriftybroke said:


> I'd totally do it. Make $100, never have to see him again. Although you said he was hot, maybe you should say he forgot something in your car. Like your number


That's what I thought and him being hot was an easy decision to make. He did give me his business card and told me if I was ever in Vegas to call him.



backcountryrez said:


> He could be crazy.


He did not look like the crazy type but one never knows by just looking at me


----------



## dirtylee

sellkatsell44 said:


> Sometimes it's just easier being a girl.
> 
> You get money and it doesn't even have to be about a kiss, physical touch or any nudity.
> 
> It's the making of society saying females are the weaker sex, yadedada.
> 
> Me, I just pocket the few Benjamins for sitting there and looking decent.


Wanna know why men have a had time respecting women? or taking their problems seriously? or dismissing their accomplishments?


----------



## ChortlingCrison

I wonder how Sheila would have handled it.


----------



## dirtylee

freddieman said:


> So this will be the prelude to a hooking career?


It seems the only thing left up for debate is price.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

freddieman said:


> So this will be the prelude to a hooking career?


No. This would be too easy, and as you know we drivers don't like easy...why else would we be Uber/Lyft drivers?


----------



## ChortlingCrison

I would how the Fuzzyelvis would deal with it as well.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

sellkatsell44 said:


> Sometimes it's just easier being a girl.
> 
> You get money and it doesn't even have to be about a kiss, physical touch or any nudity.
> 
> It's the making of society saying females are the weaker sex, yadedada.
> 
> Me, I just pocket the few Benjamins for sitting there and looking decent.


Yeah. We getting money for just sitting there and looking decent, money we should all be getting anyways as tips should not be seen as something dirty.

Friday night some random pax threw a bunch of $1's at me like if I was a stripper. I could have been mad about it but after he left I collected all those $1's...it was only $10 but that was a good tip for a 5 minute ride.

Guys can throw all the money they want at me, I'll take it


----------



## SEAL Team 5

sthriftybroke said:


> I'd totally do it. Make $100, never have to see him again.


That's not completely accurate. After he raped you, then you would have to identify him in a photo lineup. Then you would actually have to sit in the same courtroom with him as you testify about the money exchange for a kiss. I'm sure his attorneys would make you out to be an Uber hooker that uses the driver's app for your profession. A felony sexual assault case with a good defense attorney could take up to 3 years. So in conclusion you'll be seeing him a lot and at the same time be ridiculed to no end. Just like I told Damsel, put your beauty to bed and wake up your brain.


----------



## Saltyoldman

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Picked up pax and his brother from a hotel in downtown early morning hours. Both were wearing really nice tuxedos. Pax sitting next to me told me he went to a wedding and it has been a long day.
> 
> During the drive he asked if I could drop his brother first and then if I could take him to where he was staying for the night/morning. I agreed and we were on our way.
> 
> During our drive he kept looking at me. He complimented my appearance. Then he said, "If I would have met you under any other circumstances, seen you somewhere I would try getting your attention you're just so beautiful".
> 
> At this point I just wanted to get to his destination and drop him off. I was too tired to say anything and let him go on and on about me.
> 
> We dropped his brother off and then asked me if any other guy had made moves on me before. I told him about the guy that gave me $200 to play video games.
> 
> He was like "Wow, really? He just gave you $200 just to play video games? Hmm, I could see it though you're gorgeous." Finally we get to his destination and just thought couldn't get here fast enough.
> 
> The he says, "Have you ever seen those prank videos where a guy gives a girl money for a kiss?"
> 
> I told him I have seen the videos. He says, "Would you kiss me, a perfect stranger for money?."
> 
> He asked me why I was being shy and not looking at him. He asked if he was not attractive enough for me to give him a chance. I told him he was good looking(if I'm being honest he really was).
> 
> He said he would of never had the courage to ask me for a kiss had it not been for the drinks he had.
> 
> I get a ping and I take it. It was good timing and told him I have someone waiting for me and have to go. He asked me to cancel, that he would pay me what I would have made on that ride. He opens his app, shows me, then rates me 5 stars with a $30 tip.
> 
> After that he pulls a $100 bill and tells me "So, what do you say?"
> View attachment 173335
> 
> That was the easiest $100 I've made in less than 3 seconds


That a girl


----------



## steveK2016

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Yeah. We getting money for just sitting there and looking decent, money we should all be getting anyways as tips should not be seen as something dirty.
> 
> Friday night some random pax threw a bunch of $1's at me like if I was a stripper. I could have been mad about it but after he left I collected all those $1's...it was only $10 but that was a good tip for a 5 minute ride.
> 
> I don't mind guys throwing money at me, I won't be offended.


More power to ya. I'm telling ya, if I was a female, I'd use every bit of it to my advantage. You can probably make some good cash just by Twitching you playing games with a few of these Uber drivers who've been drooling over ya. Give it a go, maybe you can make a few $100 on a weekend just from that alone!


----------



## sellkatsell44

dirtylee said:


> Wanna know why men have a had time respecting women? or taking their problems seriously? or dismissing their accomplishments?


It's like that to begin with, which is why I seriously get tired of standing up for myself only to be called a B because of my "attitude" versus if it was coming from a male it would be assertive or just being straightforward.

So normally, irl I would dismiss comments like this and place those folks in their place with my stare and silence because they don't know better.

If someone wants to treat me better on the basis of me being a female, where I don't have to sacrifice any morals by doing anything I'm not comfortable with, why not? Is that any different from a guy whose hot that gets preferable treatment (those who don't know of this obv aren't hot)?

Society teaches the young indirectly, think of Disney and the heros that are portrayed and the "villains". With a few exceptions, like hunchback and beauty and the beast (which I wouldn't include really if the beast turns out to be handsome anyways), most heros and "good" people are portrayed in a certain light.

And really, what does your comment have to add to this conversation other then someone whose clearly bitter (I hardly PM) and wanting to put some smack downs?


----------



## SpaceWheels

Hey there damDi,

So slippery slope of course. And well here’s another example - I just saw a post for DATES with an UBER driver - female - at the AIRPORT cellphone parking lot. So we’ll/ this does happen -is happening - I don’t think you’re advertising for it but if you were people would buy. 

Im sorry this happened to you. 

Do you see? If I steal a dollar from my friend - it crosses a line that I haven’t crossed before. If I agree to lie for money - it crosses a line. If I agree to let someone control my romantic favors for money - it crosses a line. Each time I lose something. Something that was a part of my character that I’ve lost. Now I haven’t lost it forever. You just need to stop doing it. 

Just stop taking $100 bills for kisses. Ok? 

Your not a hooker. Your an UBER/Lyft driver. And you just gave some Asshole a story he’s telling all his friends - he may have recorded it. Just deny it ever happened and accuse him of CGIing it if he’s got video. 

I seriously blame Uber and Lyft the assholes for not paying drivers enough. 

Leaving drivers at risk. Sending predators on the app. Where are the background checks on the riders? Are they background checked? 


So How do I post a new thread? Are they back ground checked? And if not then why not?


----------



## Spider-Man

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Picked up pax and his brother from a hotel in downtown early morning hours. Both were wearing really nice tuxedos. Pax sitting next to me told me he went to a wedding and it has been a long day.
> 
> During the drive he asked if I could drop his brother first and then if I could take him to where he was staying for the night/morning. I agreed and we were on our way.
> 
> During our drive he kept looking at me. He complimented my appearance. Then he said, "If I would have met you under any other circumstances, seen you somewhere I would try getting your attention you're just so beautiful".
> 
> At this point I just wanted to get to his destination and drop him off. I was too tired to say anything and let him go on and on about me.
> 
> We dropped his brother off and then asked me if any other guy had made moves on me before. I told him about the guy that gave me $200 to play video games.
> 
> He was like "Wow, really? He just gave you $200 just to play video games? Hmm, I could see it though you're gorgeous." Finally we get to his destination and just thought couldn't get here fast enough.
> 
> The he says, "Have you ever seen those prank videos where a guy gives a girl money for a kiss?"
> 
> I told him I have seen the videos. He says, "Would you kiss me, a perfect stranger for money?."
> 
> He asked me why I was being shy and not looking at him. He asked if he was not attractive enough for me to give him a chance. I told him he was good looking(if I'm being honest he really was).
> 
> He said he would of never had the courage to ask me for a kiss had it not been for the drinks he had.
> 
> I get a ping and I take it. It was good timing and told him I have someone waiting for me and have to go. He asked me to cancel, that he would pay me what I would have made on that ride. He opens his app, shows me, then rates me 5 stars with a $30 tip.
> 
> After that he pulls a $100 bill and tells me "So, what do you say?"
> View attachment 173335
> 
> That was the easiest $100 I've made in less than 3 seconds


So your cheating on me  I wonder if you would of charged me ? & from LV .. eeeh 1-2 punch to me


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Spider-Man said:


> So your cheating on me  I wonder if you would of charged me ? & from LV .. eeeh 1-2 punch to me


ROXXXXXXANnnnnne!


----------



## Spider-Man

ChortlingCrison said:


> ROXXXXXXANnnnnne!


----------



## Rakos

Spider-Man said:


> View attachment 173495


You don't have to put out the red light now...

Roxanne......

Rakos


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

steveK2016 said:


> More power to ya. I'm telling ya, if I was a female, I'd use every bit of it to my advantage. You can probably make some good cash just by Twitching you playing games with a few of these Uber drivers who've been drooling over ya. Give it a go, maybe you can make a few $100 on a weekend just from that alone!


You keep pushing this Twitch thing on me lol. Are you one of these drivers that would pay for that? And you just can't wait to be my first customer


----------



## steveK2016

DamseLinDistresS said:


> You keep pushing this Twitch thing on me lol. Are you one of these drivers that would pay for that? And you just can't wait to be my first customer


I wouldn't pay, not my style, but if youre willing to do the things you say you do ubering, youd make better money on twitch than uber. All you do is play video games on a webcam in the safety of your home.


----------



## Cndragon

Def not judging what anyone else chooses to do, just hoping this doesnt spill over into guys thinking this is a thing, and dont see it as inappropriate because "other drivers do this". 

Whenever a guy makes any comment about how I must get hit on all the time or whatever, I always say Im really pleasantly surprised by how respectful and courteous most men are. That right there is enough to stop even the most brazen Casanova from taking it any further. 

I did get one guy who asked me if Id go off the clock and hed pay me extra to walk into a party with him, saying hed love to show me off and see the looks on his friends faces to see him with a such a "hottie". He was anyway an annoying ride so my patience was shot... told him Im practically old enough to be his mother for one, and for two, if he didnt ask girls out by telling them they are hotties that he wants to show off, he'd probably already have a date for the party. He laughed, told me Im right and asked me for my number. Some of these guys are bad enough as it is without the encouragement from people who will say sure and give them the idea we're down for providing extra services for the right price.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Cynergie said:


> EpicTrollFail. WTF were you thinking? You exchanged oral bodily fluids. With a complete stranger. A complete UBER stranger. For a mere $100.


I've done it for free. 
Is that worse?



Rakos said:


> My kid has one...


I do too. They're the best!

tmi?



sthriftybroke said:


> I'd totally do it. Make $100, never have to see him again.


Let me know if you're every in California



DamseLinDistresS said:


> Yeah. We getting money for just sitting there and looking decent, money we should all be getting anyways as tips should not be seen as something dirty.
> 
> Friday night some random pax threw a bunch of $1's at me like if I was a stripper. I could have been mad about it but after he left I collected all those $1's...it was only $10 but that was a good tip for a 5 minute ride.
> 
> I don't mind guys throwing money at me, I won't be offended.


You need to get a job at the men's department in Nordstrom. 
You'll make a ton of money.


----------



## rman954

For $100 I'd even put on some lipstick first.


----------



## MHR

Sorry to be the Debbie Downer on this but I'm not good with this new story. Even if it's pure fiction. 

We have other threads going about women drivers being sexually harassed by pax and most agree it's at best an uncomfortable situation. Yes, it happens to male drivers as well.

We talk about how we shouldn't let pax get away with 'it' and we shouldn't have to put up with those situations as drivers.

Now we have a female driver writing about selling a kiss for $100. 

No wonder pax push the limits with us.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

A little story:
A man is at a bus stop and is sharing the bus shelter with a very attractive woman. They make small talk,and he asks her bluntly.
"Excuse me, miss...if I offered you $1,000,000.00 would you allow me to make love to you?"

She pauses and says "...I suppose I would. Yes, yes I could do that, I would!".

The man says "how about for $1000.00?"
The woman shoots him a Dirty look..."How DARE you! What kind of girl do you think I am????"

The man smiles and says "we have already established WHAT kind of girl you are, madam. Now we are simply negotiating the price."


----------



## steveK2016

backcountryrez said:


> How do we know you just didn't stop at some ATM?


 I dont know of any ATM that spits out $100 bills. Some bank ARMs will do $10s and some will do $5s but ive never seen one do $100


----------



## Koolbreze

So another fantasy cooked up in the dark corner of an airport pit.


----------



## Cndragon

steveK2016 said:


> I dont know of any ATM that spits out $100 bills. Some bank ARMs will do $10s and some will do $5s but ive never seen one do $100


Bank of America ATMs do...at least here in Miami, when I pull out money I can choose exactly how much of what denominations I want.


----------



## JoeK333

DamseLinDistresS said:


> ...That was the easiest $100 I've made in less than 3 seconds


By my count, that would be trick number 2...


----------



## sellkatsell44

steveK2016 said:


> I dont know of any ATM that spits out $100 bills. Some bank ARMs will do $10s and some will do $5s but ive never seen one do $100


Chase bank atms.


----------



## Getinmycar

cool story bro...


----------



## jchc22

$100 extra bucks? interesting.

I'm sure all the guys here would have done the same if the roles were flipped.

just be careful and use proper judgement.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

jchc22 said:


> $100 extra bucks? interesting.
> 
> I'm sure all the guys here would have done the same if the roles were flipped.
> 
> just be careful and use proper judgement.


I'm not that kind of girl.


----------



## steveK2016

sellkatsell44 said:


> Chase bank atms.


As poor as ive been, ive never had the need to pull out $100 bills, even if the ATM gave me the option. Haha


----------



## somedriverguy

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Because, this trip along with him tipping $30 did happen
> View attachment 173436
> 
> View attachment 173437
> 
> Overall, $137 in 15 minutes of dealing with him (he was pleasant for the most part) I just kept an open mind and that was my unicorn/surge ride for the night.


How will you feel when it ends poorly for the next girl? Monsters are grown in tiny steps.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Cableguynoe said:


> I've done it for free. Is that worse?





jchc22 said:


> $100 extra bucks? interesting.
> I'm sure all the guys here would have done the same if the roles were flipped.
> just be careful and use proper judgement.


Yeah...I am sure too that a lot of guys if a pretty girl had asked for a kiss, just a kiss most of them would have done it for free. I wouldn't think it's worse. Had this been a different guy that I didn't felt any type of connection I would have used a different judgement. As it is, guys making compliments about my looks makes me a bit uncomfortable.



Cableguynoe said:


> You need to get a job at the men's department in Nordstrom. You'll make a ton of money.


I worked at a Macy's makeup department before, money was okay. What is at this Nordstrom men's department that would be different? Asides the makeup of course


----------



## Strange Fruit

istravisthewizardofoz said:


> It seems harmless. But you are putting out the idea that female Uber drivers will do more for money than drive.


Putting out "the idea"? Doing things isn't an idea. She actually _does_ more for money than drive. Not just put out ideas. She's a female.
But if u asked and the female wasn't ok with it, ur a criminal. Sexual harrassment charge. In real crimes, it's a crime if u do the thing that is a crime to do. With harrassment it's more like a lottery. U do the "crime" and maybe u score, maybe u get charged with a crime. U don't know til u try. If I rob u, it's automatically a crime. And we're not supposed to be confused by this? Anyone else confused about sex harrassment?

Oh crap, I'm gonna get called a snowflake again. I better go back to my city forum now. We just don't have a fun ***** or a saduber there, so I visit now & then.


----------



## Cndragon

lol nah, not a crime to offer a girl money to kiss her...offensive more likely, could get a guy stranded without a ride if he tried that with the wrong girl. Im guessing too though that he didnt just out of the blue say I want to pay you to kiss me...there was likely some banter and she threw off some vibes...enough that he felt comfortable making the offer, and the vibes were indeed there enough that she accepted his offer. 

Honestly not surprised, Id be more surprised actually if no one in Uberland was offering goods/services of any sort to make extra money on the side from pax. Just personally hope that something like this stays rare enough that guys dont start thinking its the norm or expected in some way. I dont give my pax water, mints or kisses. For $100 I might let them have the pop tart I keep in the glove compartment for food emergencies..


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

MHR said:


> We have other threads going about women drivers being sexually harassed by pax and most agree it's at best an uncomfortable situation


I never said it wasn't an uncomfortable situation. When he started talking about my looks I honestly was just too tired (from driving several hours earlier into the early am) to care to stop him. I just let him talk and go on about it but nevertheless it was an uncomfortable situation.



MHR said:


> We talk about how we shouldn't let pax get away with 'it' and we shouldn't have to put up with those situations as drivers.


We females are to blame for the "we shouldn't let them get away with it" A perfect example is the heavy subject like rape. Some rape victims never come forward due to the shame associated with it. Are we not to be blamed then?

And we should not have to put up with these situations, every adult woman is capable of making her own decision in a consensual way and to use best judgment to every situation and if needed reporting it to Uber for sexual harassment or get the police involved.



MHR said:


> Now we have a female driver writing about selling a kiss for $100.


I did not sell a kiss for $100. I never wrote in my story but the guy said he was already going to give me that $100 as an additional tip even if I wouldn't have agreed to the kiss.


----------



## RNUber3

Again, the things some women are willing to go for money....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I never said it wasn't an uncomfortable situation. When he started talking about my looks I honestly was just too tired (from driving several hours earlier into the early am) to care to stop him. I just let him talk and go on about it but nevertheless it was an uncomfortable situation.
> 
> We females are to blame for the "we shouldn't let them get away with it" A perfect example is the heavy subject like rape. Some rape victims never come forward due to the shame associated with it. Are we not to be blamed then?
> 
> And we should not have to put up with these situations, every adult woman is capable of making her own decision in a consensual way and to use best judgment to every situation and if needed reporting it to Uber for sexual harassment or get the police involved.
> 
> I did not sell a kiss for $100. I never wrote in my story but the guy said he was already going to give me that $100 as an additional tip even if I wouldn't have agreed to the kiss.


Bullshit!


----------



## keb

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I did not sell a kiss for $100. I never wrote in my story but the guy said he was already going to give me that $100 as an additional tip even if I wouldn't have agreed to the kiss.


Then WHY did you kiss him?


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

keb said:


> Then WHY did you kiss him?


Because he told me this after the kiss. So I didn't know he was going to give me $100 if I hadn't done it.


----------



## Cynergie

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Because he told me this after the kiss. So I didn't know he was going to give me $100 if I hadn't done it.


Oui. Pourtant, c'est le paradigme quintessenciel de _quibbling _Mademoiselle... 

il n'y a pas de honte à être un partenaire.

It only becomes a cardinal sin if an Uber customer is involved--especially if they fail to tip afterwards....


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 173628


I don't think UberLaLa will be happy about this


----------



## Cableguynoe

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I worked at a Macy's makeup department before, money was okay. What is at this Nordstrom men's department that would be different? Asides the makeup of course


Men. Men that would buy what you tell them they look good in.
Their best sales people make 6 figures, and no one spends less that $100 at Nordstrom.


----------



## dirtylee

sellkatsell44 said:


> It's like that to begin with, which is why I seriously get tired of standing up for myself only to be called a B because of my "attitude" versus if it was coming from a male it would be assertive or just being straightforward.
> 
> So normally, irl I would dismiss comments like this and place those folks in their place with my stare and silence because they don't know better.
> 
> If someone wants to treat me better on the basis of me being a female, where I don't have to sacrifice any morals by doing anything I'm not comfortable with, why not? Is that any different from a guy whose hot that gets preferable treatment (those who don't know of this obv aren't hot)?
> 
> Society teaches the young indirectly, think of Disney and the heros that are portrayed and the "villains". With a few exceptions, like hunchback and beauty and the beast (which I wouldn't include really if the beast turns out to be handsome anyways), most heros and "good" people are portrayed in a certain light.
> 
> And really, what does your comment have to add to this conversation other then someone whose clearly bitter (I hardly PM) and wanting to put some smack downs?


Guys get called jerks, asshole, & dbags for being assertive. That's life.

Silence & mean stares doesn't work. Like ever.

Your 3rd & 4th paragraphs gave me a mild aneurysm. I'm not hot or attractive in anyway. I'm happy that my self worth/confidence/esteem isn't derived from my looks at all. Some days, I don't even look at a mirror before going outside.

I fail to see the bitterness or smack downs in that specific post. It's more of a think of your actions post. Actions have consequences.


----------



## backcountryrez

jchc22 said:


> $100 extra bucks? interesting.
> 
> I'm sure all the guys here would have done the same if the roles were flipped.
> 
> just be careful and use proper judgement.


I'm such a cheap floozy I do for a lot less.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

jchc22 said:


> $100 extra bucks? interesting.
> 
> I'm sure all the guys here would have done the same if the roles were flipped.
> 
> just be careful and use proper judgement.


Hell, I prostitute myself every time I go out and drive. For $100 I might even consider kissing a guy.


----------



## swingset

Humble brag thread. Again.


----------



## darkshy77

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Picked up pax and his brother from a hotel in downtown early morning hours. Both were wearing really nice tuxedos. Pax sitting next to me told me he went to a wedding and it has been a long day.
> 
> During the drive he asked if I could drop his brother first and then if I could take him to where he was staying for the night/morning. I agreed and we were on our way.
> 
> During our drive he kept looking at me. He complimented my appearance. Then he said, "If I would have met you under any other circumstances, seen you somewhere I would try getting your attention you're just so beautiful".
> 
> At this point I just wanted to get to his destination and drop him off. I was too tired to say anything and let him go on and on about me.
> 
> We dropped his brother off and then asked me if any other guy had made moves on me before. I told him about the guy that gave me $200 to play video games.
> 
> He was like "Wow, really? He just gave you $200 just to play video games? Hmm, I could see it though you're gorgeous." Finally we get to his destination and just thought couldn't get here fast enough.
> 
> The he says, "Have you ever seen those prank videos where a guy gives a girl money for a kiss?"
> 
> I told him I have seen the videos. He says, "Would you kiss me, a perfect stranger for money?."
> 
> He asked me why I was being shy and not looking at him. He asked if he was not attractive enough for me to give him a chance. I told him he was good looking(if I'm being honest he really was).
> 
> He said he would of never had the courage to ask me for a kiss had it not been for the drinks he had.
> 
> I get a ping and I take it. It was good timing and told him I have someone waiting for me and have to go. He asked me to cancel, that he would pay me what I would have made on that ride. He opens his app, shows me, then rates me 5 stars with a $30 tip.
> 
> After that he pulls a $100 bill and tells me "So, what do you say?"
> View attachment 173335
> 
> That was the easiest $100 I've made in less than 3 seconds


Can't wait to see what 5 bills get you to do!!! Me I need a g to play the game


----------



## Rat

Veju said:


> If only men had easier ways of making $100 in this biz.


Try picking up Kevin Spacey



DamseLinDistresS said:


> Yeah. We getting money for just sitting there and looking decent, money we should all be getting anyways as tips should not be seen as something dirty.
> 
> Friday night some random pax threw a bunch of $1's at me like if I was a stripper. I could have been mad about it but after he left I collected all those $1's...it was only $10 but that was a good tip for a 5 minute ride.
> 
> I don't mind guys throwing money at me, I won't be offended.


Had a pax act like an a-hole the whole trip. Getting out, he dropped a roll of cash. Buh-bye


----------



## Cynergie

Rat said:


> Try picking up Kevin Spacey


Boolean fail.

OP is neither male nor minor.


----------



## Rat

dirtylee said:


> It seems the only thing left up for debate is price.


I asked a girl if she would sleep with me for a million dollars.
"Oh, hell yeah!"
I asked if she would for $20.
"What kind of girl do you think I am?"
We've already established that. Now we're dickering over the price.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Rat said:


> I asked a girl if she would sleep with me for a million dollars.
> "Oh, hell yeah!"
> I asked if she would for $20.
> "What kind of girl do you think I am?"
> We've already established that. Now we're dickering over the price.


I posted this joke hours ago.


----------



## Rat

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Yeah...I am sure too that a lot of guys if a pretty girl had asked for a kiss, just a kiss most of them would have done it for free. I wouldn't think it's worse. Had this been a different guy that I didn't felt any type of connection I would have used a different judgement. As it is, guys making compliments about my looks makes me a bit uncomfortable.
> 
> I worked at a Macy's makeup department before, money was okay. What is at this Nordstrom men's department that would be different? Asides the makeup of course


They have locks on the dressing room doors



Cableguynoe said:


> You can't afford her buddy.


What does her buddy charge?



TwoFiddyMile said:


> I posted this joke hours ago.


I was replying to a post before that. Didn't mean to step on your tail.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Cableguynoe said:


> Men. Men that would buy what you tell them they look good in.
> Their best sales people make 6 figures, and no one spends less that $100 at Nordstrom.


Oh, the men hehe  I get uneasy around men, especially if I have to tell them how good they look like As it is I'm a sweet, shy, innocent girl.


----------



## Rat

Cynergie said:


> Boolean fail.
> 
> OP is neither male nor minor.


I was replying to VeJu, who said, "If only men"


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

darkshy77 said:


> Can't wait to see what 5 bills get you to do!!! Me I need a g to play the game


$5 bill gets you a thank you from me, nothing else.


----------



## Notjust A. Nutherant

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Because, this trip along with him tipping $30 did happen
> View attachment 173436
> 
> View attachment 173437
> 
> Overall, $137 in 15 minutes of dealing with him (he was pleasant for the most part) I just kept an open mind and that was my unicorn/surge ride for the night.



View attachment 173679



DamseLinDistresS said:


> Because, this trip along with him tipping $30 did happen
> View attachment 173436
> 
> View attachment 173437
> 
> Overall, $137 in 15 minutes of dealing with him (he was pleasant for the most part) I just kept an open mind and that was my unicorn/surge ride for the night.


There it is!!!!......I see it.....right there......right at the bottom........it's right there....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

DamseLinDistresS said:


> $5 bill gets you a thank you from me, nothing else.


Ahh, negotiation.
So what will you do for THREE $100 bills?


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Ahh, negotiation.
> So what will you do for THREE $100 bills?


I have said this before on an old thread, I would probably eat a really hot pepper for that amount.

People are willing to do things for $$$. We do more (drive for Uber) and get less money for it.

Everyone has a price including you  A high moral ground is just an excuse to use otherwise.


----------



## Tihstae

Reminds me of the old joke:

Man [To a Woman]: Would you have sex with me for $1 Million?
Woman: Sure
Man: How about $5?
Woman: What do you think I am a *****?
Man: We have already established that. Now we are negotiating.


----------



## rideshareMN

that old joke sure gets circulated a lot in this thread for some reason


----------



## Cklw

A $100 will get me a kiss, what would a Klondike bar get me? And can it be on video?


----------



## Skorpio

I'm a guy, not gay. I would do it for $100. Anything moving, I would kiss it.

$100 is $100. Yo


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Rat said:


> They have locks on the dressing room doors
> 
> What does her buddy charge?
> 
> I was replying to a post before that. Didn't mean to step on your tail.


Oh Rats!!!


----------



## RNUber3

SMH and judging


----------



## wk1102

steveK2016 said:


> I dont know of any ATM that spits out $100 bills. Some bank ARMs will do $10s and some will do $5s but ive never seen one do $100


The ATMs in Vegas spit out 100s. 
They also break the 100s in the same machine.


----------



## UberLaLa

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I don't think UberLaLa will appreciate this


I've heard worse...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I have said this before on an old thread, I would probably eat a really hot pepper for that amount.
> 
> People are willing to do things for $$$. We do more (drive for Uber) and get less money for it.
> 
> Everyone has a price including you  A high moral ground is just an excuse to use otherwise.


No, im married. No hanky panky, no price. I made an agreement before wife, friends, family, God.
Before marriage I was a sloot. That's right.
Free.


----------



## Soullust

sellkatsell44 said:


> Sometimes it's just easier being a girl.
> 
> You get money and it doesn't even have to be about a kiss, physical touch or any nudity.
> 
> It's the making of society saying females are the weaker sex, yadedada.
> 
> Me, I just pocket the few Benjamins for sitting there and looking decent.


Finnaly a female that sees it how it is. Females do have it alot easier in life


----------



## SEAL Team 5

DamseLinDistresS said:


> View attachment 173335
> 
> That was the easiest $100 I've made in less than 3 seconds


Why are you sitting in the passenger seat of your car? That's the center console on the right side of the picture, the subjects left.

An investigator would conclude that the steering wheeling was in the way and you needed more room because you did more than just kiss for that $100. Or is this entire story fiction?


----------



## upyouruber

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Picked up pax and his brother from a hotel in downtown early morning hours. Both were wearing really nice tuxedos. Pax sitting next to me told me he went to a wedding and it has been a long day.
> 
> During the drive he asked if I could drop his brother first and then if I could take him to where he was staying for the night/morning. I agreed and we were on our way.
> 
> During our drive he kept looking at me. He complimented my appearance. Then he said, "If I would have met you under any other circumstances, seen you somewhere I would try getting your attention you're just so beautiful".
> 
> At this point I just wanted to get to his destination and drop him off. I was too tired to say anything and let him go on and on about me.
> 
> We dropped his brother off and then asked me if any other guy had made moves on me before. I told him about the guy that gave me $200 to play video games.
> 
> He was like "Wow, really? He just gave you $200 just to play video games? Hmm, I could see it though you're gorgeous." Finally we get to his destination and just thought couldn't get here fast enough.
> 
> The he says, "Have you ever seen those prank videos where a guy gives a girl money for a kiss?"
> 
> I told him I have seen the videos. He says, "Would you kiss me, a perfect stranger for money?."
> 
> He asked me why I was being shy and not looking at him. He asked if he was not attractive enough for me to give him a chance. I told him he was good looking(if I'm being honest he really was).
> 
> He said he would of never had the courage to ask me for a kiss had it not been for the drinks he had.
> 
> I get a ping and I take it. It was good timing and told him I have someone waiting for me and have to go. He asked me to cancel, that he would pay me what I would have made on that ride. He opens his app, shows me, then rates me 5 stars with a $30 tip.
> 
> After that he pulls a $100 bill and tells me "So, what do you say?"
> View attachment 173335
> 
> That was the easiest $100 I've made in less than 3 seconds


K, with all due respect, this is a borderline trick!



DamseLinDistresS said:


> Picked up pax and his brother from a hotel in downtown early morning hours. Both were wearing really nice tuxedos. Pax sitting next to me told me he went to a wedding and it has been a long day.
> 
> During the drive he asked if I could drop his brother first and then if I could take him to where he was staying for the night/morning. I agreed and we were on our way.
> 
> During our drive he kept looking at me. He complimented my appearance. Then he said, "If I would have met you under any other circumstances, seen you somewhere I would try getting your attention you're just so beautiful".
> 
> At this point I just wanted to get to his destination and drop him off. I was too tired to say anything and let him go on and on about me.
> 
> We dropped his brother off and then asked me if any other guy had made moves on me before. I told him about the guy that gave me $200 to play video games.
> 
> He was like "Wow, really? He just gave you $200 just to play video games? Hmm, I could see it though you're gorgeous." Finally we get to his destination and just thought couldn't get here fast enough.
> 
> The he says, "Have you ever seen those prank videos where a guy gives a girl money for a kiss?"
> 
> I told him I have seen the videos. He says, "Would you kiss me, a perfect stranger for money?."
> 
> He asked me why I was being shy and not looking at him. He asked if he was not attractive enough for me to give him a chance. I told him he was good looking(if I'm being honest he really was).
> 
> He said he would of never had the courage to ask me for a kiss had it not been for the drinks he had.
> 
> I get a ping and I take it. It was good timing and told him I have someone waiting for me and have to go. He asked me to cancel, that he would pay me what I would have made on that ride. He opens his app, shows me, then rates me 5 stars with a $30 tip.
> 
> After that he pulls a $100 bill and tells me "So, what do you say?"
> View attachment 173335
> 
> That was the easiest $100 I've made in less than 3 seconds


Wrong, You could've made $100 in about 1.8 seconds 'cause that's about the max that Rakos can last!


----------



## sellkatsell44

upyouruber said:


> Rakos can last!


Truth


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Technically that is prostitution. You performed services of a sexual manner (no matter how small) for monetary compensation. I guess that's better than being promiscuous.
> BTW, you do know of the massive hepatitis outbreak in San Diego? You should put your beauty to bed and wake up your brain.


You see it as prostitution...I saw it as a dare for money. It seems that it's okay for guys to be promiscuous but not girls? Nothing wrong with being promiscuous when you're single or even in a polygamous relationship. Yes, I know about the outbreak but I don't live life in a bubble.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Why are you sitting in the passenger seat of your car? That's the center console on the right side of the picture, the subjects left.
> An investigator would conclude that the steering wheeling was in the way and you needed more room because you did more than just kiss for that $100. Or is this entire story fiction?


If I was sitting on the passenger side, the center console would be to my left and not on my right like it is in the picture. If you were an investigator, I would say you need a new career because you have failed at your current job.


----------



## mark_mark

$100 buck in Thailand gets you a Ladyboy


----------



## SEAL Team 5

DamseLinDistresS said:


> If I was sitting on the passenger side, the center console would be to my left and not on my right like it is in the picture. If you were an investigator I would say you need a new career because you have failed at your job.


Wow, I just really lost it for you. Re read my post carefully then take a good long look at the pic you posted with the $100 bill in your hand. If that's your right hand than I must say your index finger is way out of proportion to your middle finger. I think you just got busted. I will post a question to the members following this thread and ask them which hand is damsel holding the $100 bill in and we will see what the consensus is.

And you were in the military? I would suspect infantry and not intel, because you lack basic intelligence.

You do know that when looking at a photograph the image is mirrored? That's why I closed the sentence with "the subjects left".

*TO ALL POSTERS IN THIS THREAD.

WHICH HAND IS DamseLinDistresS HOLDING THE $100 BILL IN? HER LEFT HAND OR HER RIGHT HAND?*


----------



## upyouruber

sellkatsell44 said:


> Truth


Your source on this is?



DamseLinDistresS said:


> Picked up pax and his brother from a hotel in downtown early morning hours. Both were wearing really nice tuxedos. Pax sitting next to me told me he went to a wedding and it has been a long day.
> 
> During the drive he asked if I could drop his brother first and then if I could take him to where he was staying for the night/morning. I agreed and we were on our way.
> 
> During our drive he kept looking at me. He complimented my appearance. Then he said, "If I would have met you under any other circumstances, seen you somewhere I would try getting your attention you're just so beautiful".
> 
> At this point I just wanted to get to his destination and drop him off. I was too tired to say anything and let him go on and on about me.
> 
> We dropped his brother off and then asked me if any other guy had made moves on me before. I told him about the guy that gave me $200 to play video games.
> 
> He was like "Wow, really? He just gave you $200 just to play video games? Hmm, I could see it though you're gorgeous." Finally we get to his destination and just thought couldn't get here fast enough.
> 
> The he says, "Have you ever seen those prank videos where a guy gives a girl money for a kiss?"
> 
> I told him I have seen the videos. He says, "Would you kiss me, a perfect stranger for money?."
> 
> He asked me why I was being shy and not looking at him. He asked if he was not attractive enough for me to give him a chance. I told him he was good looking(if I'm being honest he really was).
> 
> He said he would of never had the courage to ask me for a kiss had it not been for the drinks he had.
> 
> I get a ping and I take it. It was good timing and told him I have someone waiting for me and have to go. He asked me to cancel, that he would pay me what I would have made on that ride. He opens his app, shows me, then rates me 5 stars with a $30 tip.
> 
> After that he pulls a $100 bill and tells me "So, what do you say?"
> View attachment 173335
> 
> That was the easiest $100 I've made in less than 3 seconds


Meh, no different than a good ole' fashioned kissing booth, I guess!


----------



## ninja warrior

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Wow, I just really lost it for you. Re read my post carefully then take a good long look at the pic you posted with the $100 bill in your hand. If that's your right hand than I must say your index finger is way out of proportion to your middle finger. I think you just got busted. I will post a question to the members following this thread and ask them which hand is damsel holding the $100 bill in and we will see what the consensus is.
> 
> And you were in the military? I would suspect infantry and not intel, because you lack basic intelligence.
> 
> You do know that when looking at a photograph the image is mirrored? That's why I closed the sentence with "the subjects left".
> 
> *TO ALL POSTERS IN THIS THREAD.
> 
> WHICH HAND IS DamseLinDistresS HOLDING THE $100 BILL IN? HER LEFT HAND OR HER RIGHT HAND?*


You can see the steering wheel behind the $100 Bill. Left hand.


----------



## justanotherant

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Wow, I just really lost it for you. Re read my post carefully then take a good long look at the pic you posted with the $100 bill in your hand. If that's your right hand than I must say your index finger is way out of proportion to your middle finger. I think you just got busted. I will post a question to the members following this thread and ask them which hand is damsel holding the $100 bill in and we will see what the consensus is.
> 
> And you were in the military? I would suspect infantry and not intel, because you lack basic intelligence.
> 
> You do know that when looking at a photograph the image is mirrored? That's why I closed the sentence with "the subjects left".
> 
> *TO ALL POSTERS IN THIS THREAD.
> 
> WHICH HAND IS DamseLinDistresS HOLDING THE $100 BILL IN? HER LEFT HAND OR HER RIGHT HAND?*





ninja warrior said:


> You can see the steering wheel behind the $100 Bill. Left hand.


Left hand and ninja warrior is right, there is a steering wheel behind the $100. So how is she sitting on the passenger seat with a steering wheel behind her? SEAL Team 5 it seems to me you are the one lacking basic intelligence, also she couldn't be infantry since infantry MOS were not open to women back in those days it's basic common knowledge. I'm guessing you were not intel either?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

@2:08 kiss mahself


----------



## SibeRescueBrian




----------



## SEAL Team 5

justanotherant said:


> Left hand and ninja warrior is right, there is a steering wheel behind the $100. So how is she sitting on the passenger seat with a steering wheel behind her?


That's what I posted. The $100 bill is in her left hand. Although I can't see any part of a steering wheel at all in the picture but I do see a charger chord laying on center console. And if that's not a center console then DamseL's drivers side arm rest tapers up drastically and is bigger then my Escalade's arm .

DamseL deleted her post that said "...if you think that bill is in my left hand..."


----------



## SadUber

upyouruber said:


> Your source on this is?
> 
> Meh, no different than a good ole' fashioned kissing booth, I guess!


Kissing booth Uber might be a good idea for Valentine's Day!


----------



## kdyrpr

Why the negativity over prostitution? Who's dumber, the UBER driver making maybe $15 an hour before expenses or a hooker who works maybe 5-6 a day or maybe weekends. Only expense is a hotel room. Puts an ad online for a few bucks. Rakes in $500 - $1000 a day. Tax free. Helps society by allowing men who otherwise would not be able to enjoy the affection of a women a moment of pleasure. Damsel, you seem to be OK with these so called innocent money grabs. You should take it the next step. You also might consider being a webcam girl, or phone sex worker. Don't believe the hype about these girls being trafficked or drug addicts. Sure they are out there, but the majority are attractive girls who at some point in there life decided that using there body for money was OK. They've reconciled selling their bodies and also are realistic about their potential making that kind of money in any other profession. One is legal and the other isn't? Ok.....so are bracket pools and football betting cards.


----------



## upyouruber

kdyrpr said:


> Why the negativity over prostitution? Who's dumber, the UBER driver making maybe $15 an hour before expenses or a hooker who works maybe 5-6 a day or maybe weekends. Only expense is a hotel room. Puts an ad online for a few bucks. Rakes in $500 - $1000 a day. Tax free. Helps society by allowing men who otherwise would not be able to enjoy the affection of a women a moment of pleasure. Damsel, you seem to be OK with these so called innocent money grabs. You should take it the next step. You also might consider being a webcam girl, or phone sex worker. Don't believe the hype about these girls being trafficked or drug addicts. Sure they are out there, but the majority are attractive girls who at some point in there life decided that using there body for money was OK. They've reconciled selling their bodies and also are realistic about their potential making that kind of money in any other profession. One is legal and the other isn't? Ok.....so are bracket pools and football betting cards.


One must also be aware of the stigma and most importantly, the dangers of such a choice!


----------



## Cynergie

kdyrpr said:


> Why the negativity over prostitution? Who's dumber, the UBER driver making maybe $15 an hour before expenses or a hooker who works maybe 5-6 a day or maybe weekends. Only expense is a hotel room. Puts an ad online for a few bucks. Rakes in $500 - $1000 a day. Tax free. Helps society by allowing men who otherwise would not be able to enjoy the affection of a women a moment of pleasure. Damsel, you seem to be OK with these so called innocent money grabs. You should take it the next step. You also might consider being a webcam girl, or phone sex worker. Don't believe the hype about these girls being trafficked or drug addicts. Sure they are out there, but the majority are attractive girls who at some point in there life decided that using there body for money was OK. They've reconciled selling their bodies and also are realistic about their potential making that kind of money in any other profession. One is legal and the other isn't? Ok.....so are bracket pools and football betting cards.


In all fairness, the only way OP could entertain your proposition is to work in Las Vegas. Where such pan handling of the oldest profession in the world is 100% legal.

Theoretically, this would be the best move. Particularly given the relatively lower cost of living and increased revenue the Oakland Raiders will bring to Uber drivers in Vegas.

However now, she'd be forced to declare the extra income source. So she'd be ripping herself off paying more crippling taxes on her 1099. Which is already brutal where taxes are concerned....


----------



## kdyrpr

Thus the option of taking out an ad online. Tax free.


----------



## Tihstae

Left hand. I see the top of the steering wheel at the bottom of the photo. I see the very out of place charging cord hanging in front of the driver's side window not a center console. Whose center console is that high?


----------



## swingset

upyouruber said:


> One must also be aware of the stigma and most importantly, the dangers of such a choice!


Psssh, what's dramatically ramping up your odds of cervical cancer, infectious diseases, violent assault and drug use used to cope with the negative psychological effects? You make it sound like a bad thing.

$100 is $100, man.


----------



## upyouruber

swingset said:


> Psssh, what's dramatically ramping up your odds of cervical cancer, infectious diseases, violent assault and drug use used to cope with the negative psychological effects? You make it sound like a bad thing.
> 
> $100 is $100, man.


Ok, you changed my point of view


----------



## Strange Fruit

MHR said:


> Sorry to be the Debbie Downer on this but I'm not good with this new story. Even if it's pure fiction.
> 
> We have other threads going about women drivers being sexually harassed by pax and most agree it's at best an uncomfortable situation. Yes, it happens to male drivers as well.
> 
> We talk about how we shouldn't let pax get away with 'it' and we shouldn't have to put up with those situations as drivers.
> 
> Now we have a female driver writing about selling a kiss for $100.
> 
> No wonder pax push the limits with us.


Cuz of one person living their own life and harmig no one else, everyone else will push the limits? Super powerful rich people can expect us peasants around the world to work for relative pennies to enrich _them_, but when some dude offers a premium for a single kiss one time....now that's crossing the line of what's appropriate?!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

I'm selling my farts. $200. They're deadly! Use caution.


----------



## upyouruber

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm selling my farts. $200. They're deadly! Use caution.


I'll take a dozen, please!


----------



## PrestonT

sellkatsell44 said:


> Sometimes it's just easier being a girl.
> 
> You get money and it doesn't even have to be about a kiss, physical touch or any nudity.
> 
> It's the making of society saying females are the weaker sex, yadedada.
> 
> Me, I just pocket the few Benjamins for sitting there and looking decent.


Oh you look more than decent. It's those white whiskers!


----------



## Skorpio

If you dont want to kiss and tips, I know a way to force you..


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Tihstae said:


> Left hand. I see the top of the steering wheel at the bottom of the photo. I see the very out of place charging cord hanging in front of the driver's side window not a center console. Whose center console is that high?











Mystery solved! Steering wheel behind. Not a window, center console to the right on P(ark). 


SEAL Team 5 said:


> DamseL deleted her post that said "...if you think that bill is in my left hand..."


Now you're creating lies about me writing that and then suddenly deleting it? It's a fact I never wrote that.

I find it really sad when people are so unhappy with their own lives that they choose to create drama in other people's lives. I love my life and everything in it, I work hard, I try to be the best person that I can be. If you don't like me or my life then please stay out of it. If you don't like your life, then change it!!!


----------



## jchc22

DamseLinDistresS said:


> View attachment 173858
> 
> Mystery solved! Steering wheel behind. Not a window, center console to the right on P(ark).
> 
> Now you're creating lies about me writing that and then suddenly deleting it? It's a fact I never wrote that.
> 
> I find it really sad when people are so unhappy with their own lives that they choose to create drama in other people's lives. I love my life and everything in it, I work hard, I try to be the best person that I can be. If you don't like me or my life then please stay out of it. If you don't like your life, then change it!!!


Congrats on your extra $100.

Hope you did something fun with it.

not sure what's up with all these haters.

I'm sure you're a grown ass girl that can take care of yourself and do as you damn well please.

Cheers, keep making that money.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

jchc22 said:


> Congrats on your extra $100.
> 
> Hope you did something fun with it.
> 
> not sure what's up with all these haters.
> 
> I'm sure you're a grown ass girl that can take care of yourself and do as you damn well please.
> 
> Cheers, keep making that money.


Thank you. I've been







over the cutest dress I've set my eyes







on for about a month now. It will be in my hands soon enough...bwahaha!


----------



## steveK2016

Arent we all selling parts of our bodies for money? Whether its a skill, a view (models), labor, we sell ourselves for the dollar every day. Prostitution should be legal in all 50 states.


----------



## backcountryrez

steveK2016 said:


> Arent we all selling parts of our bodies for money? Whether its a skill, a view (models), labor, we sell ourselves for the dollar every day. Prostitution should be legal in all 50 states.


Completely agree. Then I wouldn't have to drive into a seedy underbelly in order to patronize a "friend" of mine...


----------



## G Trip

DamseLinDistresS

I can't believe nobody has asked yet. Is he a good kisser?


----------



## Tihstae

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Thank you. I've been
> View attachment 173873
> over the cutest dress I've set my eyes
> View attachment 173874
> on for about a month now. It will be in my hands soon enough...bwahaha!


We hope you enjoy your dress. We will of course need a photo of you in that dress to confirm how cute it is. 



jchc22 said:


> I'm sure you're a grown ass girl.


Yes, yes she is: https://ibb.co/mCh6Vm


----------



## goneubering

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Because he told me this after the kiss. So I didn't know he was going to give me $100 if I hadn't done it.


lol

Cool story bro!! These little addendums to your story make it so much more believable.


----------



## wk1102

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm selling my farts. $200. They're deadly! Use caution.


Do you bottle them? If so, how?


----------



## nowherefast

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm selling my farts. $200. They're deadly! Use caution.


What's the shipping cost going to be like to CA?


----------



## Tihstae

nowherefast said:


> What's the shipping cost going to be like to CA?


We have a lot more smelly things here. Like the politics and taxes. we don't need farts to stink this state up.


----------



## Agent Sleep

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Picked up pax and his brother from a hotel in downtown early morning hours. Both were wearing really nice tuxedos. Pax sitting next to me told me he went to a wedding and it has been a long day.
> 
> During the drive he asked if I could drop his brother first and then if I could take him to where he was staying for the night/morning. I agreed and we were on our way.
> 
> During our drive he kept looking at me. He complimented my appearance. Then he said, "If I would have met you under any other circumstances, seen you somewhere I would try getting your attention you're just so beautiful".
> 
> At this point I just wanted to get to his destination and drop him off. I was too tired to say anything and let him go on and on about me.
> 
> We dropped his brother off and then asked me if any other guy had made moves on me before. I told him about the guy that gave me $200 to play video games.
> 
> He was like "Wow, really? He just gave you $200 just to play video games? Hmm, I could see it though you're gorgeous." Finally we get to his destination and just thought couldn't get here fast enough.
> 
> The he says, "Have you ever seen those prank videos where a guy gives a girl money for a kiss?"
> 
> I told him I have seen the videos. He says, "Would you kiss me, a perfect stranger for money?."
> 
> He asked me why I was being shy and not looking at him. He asked if he was not attractive enough for me to give him a chance. I told him he was good looking(if I'm being honest he really was).
> 
> He said he would of never had the courage to ask me for a kiss had it not been for the drinks he had.
> 
> I get a ping and I take it. It was good timing and told him I have someone waiting for me and have to go. He asked me to cancel, that he would pay me what I would have made on that ride. He opens his app, shows me, then rates me 5 stars with a $30 tip.
> 
> After that he pulls a $100 bill and tells me "So, what do you say?"
> View attachment 173335
> 
> That was the easiest $100 I've made in less than 3 seconds


Featured?


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

SadUber said:


> Kissing booth Uber might be a good idea for Valentine's Day!


Hey SadUber this is a great idea! Maybe you can do something like this?








You already have all these cool amenities in your car and you'll just need to make a kissing booth sign. Mine is not that good but you can make it better. Dress up Leo with a red bow tie, maybe make eye heart shapes and paste them on or find heart shape glasses for him to wear. Finally add in more heart shape decorations all over your car and substitute regular candy for Valentine's Day candy.

I would totally do it, but you know I'm not that kind of girl


----------



## SadUber

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Hey SadUber this is a great idea! Maybe you can do something like this?
> View attachment 173916
> 
> You already have all these cool amenities in your car and you'll just need to make a kissing booth sign. Mine is not that good but you can make it better. Dress up Leo with a red bow tie, maybe make eye heart shapes and paste them on or find heart shape glasses for him to wear. Finally add in more heart shape decorations all over your car and substitute regular candy for Valentine's Day candy.
> 
> I would totally do it, but you know I'm not that kind of girl


Hahaha! I love it. I would have to make it completely clear kisses are available only one gender.

I think you could easily make 4 digits on Valentine's Day if you were to do it.

I'd be glad to give out a few for free!

In any case, I'll do it if you do it.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

SadUber said:


> Hahaha! I love it. I would have to make it completely clear kisses are for only one gender.
> 
> I think you could easily make 4 digits on Valentine's Day if you were to do it.
> 
> I'd be glad to give out a few for free!
> 
> In any case, I'll do it if you do it.


I have a feeling most of my pax's would not want a kiss from me but you on the other hand...no one would be able to resist!

Who are you giving these kisses to for free?

So you'll do it if I do? I'm too shy to have a kissing booth in my car.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

As I have said before the OP puts herself in harm's way without realizing it. Now she is accepting money for sexual favors from strangers.

OP, draw a line. Stop letting these creepy men cross it.


----------



## wk1102

SadUber said:


> Hahaha! I love it. I would have to make it completely clear kisses are available only one gender.
> 
> I think you could easily make 4 digits on Valentine's Day if you were to do it.
> 
> I'd be glad to give out a few for free!
> 
> In any case, I'll do it if you do it.


Funny, DiD gets $100.00 for a kiss and you get effed for a silver dollar


----------



## justanotherant

SadUber said:


> I would have to make it completely clear kisses are available only one gender.


I would thread lightly on this, you might get hit with a gender discrimination lawsuit if you exclude one gender.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

wk1102 said:


> Funny, DiD gets 100 for a kiss and you get effed for a silver dollar :/


Silver dollars are still rare and this one silver dollar could be valued at $100 if Jobar ever comes back looking for it. SadUber can make a trade of this silver dollar to Jobar for $100.

You made me laugh, it's still funny


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

SadUber said:


> Hahaha! I love it. I would have to make it completely clear kisses are available only one gender.
> 
> I think you could easily make 4 digits on Valentine's Day if you were to do it.
> 
> I'd be glad to give out a few for free!
> 
> In any case, I'll do it if you do it.


Which gender?
Be perfectly clear.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

ShinyAndChrome said:


> As I have said before the OP puts herself in harm's way without realizing it. Now she is accepting money for sexual favors from strangers.
> 
> OP, draw a line. Stop letting these creepy men cross it.


Here you go...








Keeping creepy men away since November 7th, 2017


----------



## wk1102

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Silver dollars are still rare and this one silver dollar could be valued at $100 if Jobar ever comes back looking for it. SadUber can make a trade of this silver dollar to Jobar for $100.
> 
> You made me laugh, it's still funny


It was '76 if I remember correctly. 
10 bucks maybe 12, tops. About the same in silver depending upon the price of silver.



DamseLinDistresS said:


> Here you go...
> View attachment 173936
> 
> Now creepy men can't cross it


Now this make me laugh!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Here you go...
> View attachment 173936
> 
> Now creepy men can't cross it


Well done!


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

wk1102 said:


> It was '76 if I remember correctly. 10 bucks maybe 12, tops. About the same in silver depending upon the price of silver


Wow '76! I was even alive then The 70's did look like a fun time to be alive, I missed out on all the fun



ShinyAndChrome said:


> Well done!


I will take this drawing with me and next time I see creepy men, I will remember the line


----------



## brick656

backcountryrez said:


> How do we know you just didn't stop at some ATM?


Unless it's at a casino, most ATMs don't give out 100s.


----------



## wk1102

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Wow '76! I was even alive then


The coin is a 76 ... not me!


----------



## Plato

OKAY MODERATORS, is it considered wrong to call somebody a prostitute, when their actions justify it? I'm not beimg confrontational, simply stating facts.


----------



## DocT

"Opposing opinions are encouraged. *Appropriate discourse confronts the idea, not the member.*" https://uberpeople.net/help/terms


----------



## MichaelMax

Wow Damsel in Distress, 8 pages of replies to a $100 kiss, I can't wait to hear when you actually go "all the way" with one of your pax or should I call him a client , or a john, (-; , 
I'm just kiddin ya, well kinda. 
Oh, just go for it, 
Damn, none of my pax sexually harass me lol,


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

wk1102 said:


> The coin is a 76 ... not me!


Even if you were, nothing wrong with that. My ex was born in the mid-late 70's and he was alright Don't find a lot of good guys like that nowadays


----------



## Tihstae

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Even if you were, nothing wrong with that. My ex was born in the mid-late 70's and he was alright Don't find a lot of good guys like that nowadays


We are a dying breed.


----------



## Immoralized

Wow this was suggested for me to read as something important by Uber and i'm on the otherside of the planet in Australia hahah.

Firstly what a legend that you are Dameselin! That what 99% of all the haters in here would be saying if you were a guy and a hot chick offered a kiss for hundred large plus tip and fare... The double standard really is sickening yet men are always worse. How many uber female drivers raping and assaulting male passenger.... Exactly!

Even in my city and that on the otherside of the planet occurring a lot or how much male drivers are hitting on female passenger that completely unwanted. Anyways you'll like driving for Uber in Australia would make a killing female uber drivers are like unicorns.... Hahah you here of stories about them but never see them!

Keep on doing what you doing and don't let anyone put you down especially complete hypocrites that they all are. Really they only jealous and envy so they respond by attacking you because of their own insecurities. Everyone knows at least if they have two brain cell it not normal part of the service....

I guess some people are still in kinder-garden.... Time for people to grow up stop judging others and stop trying to control other people lives just stop fix your own life first before telling anyone else how they should be living. Support and encourage is okay and just got to put it out there again... Male drivers are hundred times worst.


----------



## jchc22

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Which gender?
> Be perfectly clear.


guys and service animals only of course


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

jchc22 said:


> guys and service animals only of course


I didn't ask you.


----------



## AuntyUber

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Technically that is prostitution. You performed services of a sexual manner (no matter how small) for monetary compensation. I guess that's better than being promiscuous.
> BTW, you do know of the massive hepatitis outbreak in San Diego? You should put your beauty to bed and wake up your brain.


Bingo

Don't sell your kisses. Have more pride in yourself rather than be a sell out


----------



## Immoralized

If that prostitution I guess americans got not idea what it is.... Btw it legal in Australia well five out of six states. Hundred dollars for a kiss and only a kiss for all of three seconds I guess some of you got really low expectations. 

Probably be happy paying for someone just to sit next to you and cuddling for that price... Oh wait those services already exist! Telling someone to have pride in themselves... Yeah right like she should care what some nobody on the internet using an alias hiding to heart.

From what I read in this thread and only cause it was on my main board she a lot more decent and honest human being than all the haters and professional judges. I guess a lot of uber drivers in America are working as a full time judge too. All this bashing going around probably jelly that they'll never see a tip that big in their lifetime or even be "desirable" to anyone.

I guess i have a problem with people that shove their insecurity and force their belief onto someone else if two consenting adults wants to cuddle and kiss after a trip and she probably never going to see him again in her lifetime it one of those whatever. Yet those same people that force their belief on people are completely intolerant... Funny isn't it? "Do what I say! And don't tell me what to do!"


----------



## Chris Verdi

He won a bet for 500..... easy


----------



## backcountryrez

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Even if you were, nothing wrong with that. My ex was born in the mid-late 70's and he was alright Don't find a lot of good guys like that nowadays


All right...let's circle back to the topic at hand... DamseLinDistresS did you end up spending the $100?


----------



## Chris Verdi

backcountryrez said:


> All right...let's circle back to the topic at hand... DamseLinDistresS did you end up spending the $100?


I stole it


----------



## htboston

Only way I would shake this girl's hand is if my hand had a condom on it. This girl's easy


----------



## Blackcab

DamseLinDistresS said:


> View attachment 173858
> 
> Mystery solved! Steering wheel behind. Not a window, center console to the right on P(ark).
> 
> Now you're creating lies about me writing that and then suddenly deleting it? It's a fact I never wrote that.
> 
> I find it really sad when people are so unhappy with their own lives that they choose to create drama in other people's lives. I love my life and everything in it, I work hard, I try to be the best person that I can be. If you don't like me or my life then please stay out of it. If you don't like your life, then change it!!!


He trolls all over. Been doing that for a long time. Ignore.


----------



## Plato

Immoralized said:


> If that prostitution I guess americans got not idea what it is.... Btw it legal in Australia well five out of six states. Hundred dollars for a kiss and only a kiss for all of three seconds I guess some of you got really low expectations.
> 
> Probably be happy paying for someone just to sit next to you and cuddling for that price... Oh wait those services already exist! Telling someone to have pride in themselves... Yeah right like she should care what some nobody on the internet using an alias hiding to heart.
> 
> From what I read in this thread and only cause it was on my main board she a lot more decent and honest human being than all the haters and professional judges. I guess a lot of uber drivers in America are working as a full time judge too. All this bashing going around probably jelly that they'll never see a tip that big in their lifetime or even be "desirable" to anyone.
> 
> I guess i have a problem with people that shove their insecurity and force their belief onto someone else if two consenting adults wants to cuddle and kiss after a trip and she probably never going to see him again in her lifetime it one of those whatever. Yet those same people that force their belief on people are completely intolerant... Funny isn't it? "Do what I say! And don't tell me what to do!"


Tl/dr here is a definition for you.

www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/prostitution


----------



## Immoralized

If that what you paying for and you think hundred dollars worth it good for you... Not that I use such services now but working girls here pretty much give kissing and cuddling for free it seem expensive in America for everything. Had no idea if it was even chargeable here and I guess people got different ideas of what sexual or not maybe some people not used to having girls around them and a girl sitting next to them is deemed sexual hahah. To me that just been friendly but I guess when you grow up in the culture full of bullies and judgmental people it gets confusing.

People have to get out of their houses and cars... Do some traveling live life instead of beating people down for living life. Or is that the only way to feel strong and powerful now? To cyber bully other drivers. Just all seem pretty weak sauce the whole thread created by her was to share a bit of her life as a driver with something happening in the shift and everyone just start judging. Be a driver that what you are not a judge if you want to be a judge go be a judge go to school.

If it was unacceptable and the guy complained and reported her yeah be account deactivation simple. If she complained she was been made feel unsafe or sexually harassed they'll block him on her profile so she doesn't get pings from him. If mods on this forum thought it was so bad they would deactivate her account and ban her.

Just a bunch of cry babies judging people where they got no right to be judging or authority to judge. All the people involved are okay with it just ask yourself why do you feel the need to bash and bully people what missing in your life that you feel that you want to attack people for no good reason? Did you grow up to become a bully?

Maybe it is a good thing I'm not around USA forums a bunch of trolls and bullies that got absolutely nothing to contribute but to belittle people to feel good about themselves and that all you doing if you don't got anything nice to say about someone stfu. So many wannabe police officers and judges i mean wtf you doing been a driver for? Go become a police officer we need such good law-abiding citizens in the police force! Don't be a pretend fake cop though.

Anyways enjoy your hundred large hope you buy some lipstick and perfume! 

A real man protect ladies honor and seem like not enough real man left in America.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Immoralized said:


> Wow this was suggested for me to read as something important by Uber and i'm on the otherside of the planet in Australia hahah.
> 
> Firstly what a legend that you are Dameselin! That what 99% of all the haters in here would be saying if you were a guy and a hot chick offered a kiss for hundred large plus tip and fare... The double standard really is sickening yet men are always worse. How many uber female drivers raping and assaulting male passenger.... Exactly!
> 
> Even in my city and that on the otherside of the planet occurring a lot or how much male drivers are hitting on female passenger that completely unwanted. Anyways you'll like driving for Uber in Australia would make a killing female uber drivers are like unicorns.... Hahah you here of stories about them but never see them!
> 
> Keep on doing what you doing and don't let anyone put you down especially complete hypocrites that they all are. Really they only jealous and envy so they respond by attacking you because of their own insecurities. Everyone knows at least if they have two brain cell it not normal part of the service....
> 
> I guess some people are still in kinder-garden.... Time for people to grow up stop judging others and stop trying to control other people lives just stop fix your own life first before telling anyone else how they should be living. Support and encourage is okay and just got to put it out there again... Male drivers are hundred times worst.


Yes, the double standard is ridiculous. If roles were reverse and some male driver wrote about it, all the guys here would be giving him virtual high fives. It's just the way society is and unfortunately it's not going to change when you have some people that continue perpetrating this mentally.

Uber female drivers like unicorn in Australia lol. I remember when I first started driving. Every so often I would get a pax that would surprise themselves when they realize I was their female Uber driver.Often times I still get guys that come in my car, when entering they greet me like...how you doing sir? Or hey man how's it going? More so because I drive at night, then I answer and they apologize, "Oh, sorry I didn't know you were a girl."

Another time I picked up another pax that was all smiles when I picked him up and told me I was taking his virginity tonight, as I was his first ever female driver(gave me a very nice tip at the end of the ride). Some guys don't look at their driver's profile picture but some do like a pax that came in my car and asked me if I could turn around after I did he said, "You look just like your picture, very pretty."

I don't get put down easily thanks to my carefree personality. Thanks for the kind words 



AuntyUber said:


> Bingo
> 
> Don't sell your kisses. Have more pride in yourself rather than be a sell out









Immoralized said:


> If that prostitution I guess americans got not idea what it is.... Btw it legal in Australia well five out of six states. Hundred dollars for a kiss and only a kiss for all of three seconds I guess some of you got really low expectations.
> 
> Probably be happy paying for someone just to sit next to you and cuddling for that price... Oh wait those services already exist! Telling someone to have pride in themselves... Yeah right like she should care what some nobody on the internet using an alias hiding to heart.
> 
> From what I read in this thread and only cause it was on my main board she a lot more decent and honest human being than all the haters and professional judges. I guess a lot of uber drivers in America are working as a full time judge too. All this bashing going around probably jelly that they'll never see a tip that big in their lifetime or even be "desirable" to anyone.
> 
> I guess i have a problem with people that shove their insecurity and force their belief onto someone else if two consenting adults wants to cuddle and kiss after a trip and she probably never going to see him again in her lifetime it one of those whatever. Yet those same people that force their belief on people are completely intolerant... Funny isn't it? "Do what I say! And don't tell me what to do!"


People turn a simple kiss into performing a sexual act. If this was a bet or dare and someone was willing to pay you to do the bet/dare, in this case to kiss a complete stranger...doing so will turn you into a prostitute in some people's minds  People are entitled to their opinions, some people are never happy and I'm not going to change the way I am because of them anyways. I will however take valuable advice from the one's that do contribute in a positive way. The more positivity in my life the better 



htboston said:


> Only way I would shake this girl's hand is if my hand had a condom on it. This girl's easy


Good, because I would never in a million years shake your hands. Keep your hands to yourself and we are good bruh 



Immoralized said:


> If that what you paying for and you think hundred dollars worth it good for you... Not that I use such services now but working girls here pretty much give kissing and cuddling for free it seem expensive in America for everything. Had no idea if it was even chargeable here and I guess people got different ideas of what sexual or not maybe some people not used to having girls around them and a girl sitting next to them is deemed sexual hahah. To me that just been friendly but I guess when you grow up in the culture full of bullies and judgmental people it gets confusing.
> 
> People have to get out of their houses and cars... Do some traveling live life instead of beating people down for living life. Or is that the only way to feel strong and powerful now? To cyber bully other drivers. Just all seem pretty weak sauce the whole thread created by her was to share a bit of her life as a driver with something happening in the shift and everyone just start judging. Be a driver that what you are not a judge if you want to be a judge go be a judge go to school.
> 
> If it was unacceptable and the guy complained and reported her yeah be account deactivation simple. If she complained she was been made feel unsafe or sexually harassed they'll block him on her profile so she doesn't get pings from him. If mods on this forum thought it was so bad they would deactivate her account and ban her.
> 
> Just a bunch of cry babies judging people where they got no right to be judging or authority to judge. All the people involved are okay with it just ask yourself why do you feel the need to bash and bully people what missing in your life that you feel that you want to attack people for no good reason? Did you grow up to become a bully?
> 
> Maybe it is a good thing I'm not around USA forums a bunch of trolls and bullies that got absolutely nothing to contribute but to belittle people to feel good about themselves and that all you doing if you don't go anything nice to say about someone stfu. So many wannabe police officers and judges i mean wtf you doing been a driver for? Go become a police officer we need such good law-abiding citizens in the police force! Don't be a pretend fake cop though.
> 
> Anyways enjoy your hundred large hope you buy some lipstick and perfume!
> 
> A real man protect ladies honor and seem like not enough real man left in America.


When it comes to sexuality in America it's still considered taboo. In Europe and other parts of the world people are more sexually liberated. For some guys here some of the things you described like, "Sitting next to a girl is deemed sexual" that's because they can't control their own urges and God forbid I wear anything that shows too much skin  it will be my fault for provoking them to act on their impulses 

Oh! I already bought something with it, $100 went as fast as it came lol. I'm terrible when it comes to money One day I want to visit Australia...if that day ever comes I hope I get to meet you somewhere along the way because I want to buy you a drink, it's on me


----------



## Immoralized

That okay I'll pick you up at the airport via Uber hahah I tease no charge but we do have a good uber pick up location like i don't even know all of them i think their like four... Yeah loading areas it confusing as heck hahah. Taxi get it so much easier they just wait for passengers in the taxi rank area. And yeah I use to work in security from been a bouncer to private parties to festivals and weddings. I like the concerts though everyone so jealous I get to listen to the music but not like your allowed to be watching the concert you are working but you see what happening here and there more if anything watching the crowd everyone else supposed to be having a good time not me hahah.

Main reason why i got out of it like I want to have fun too... Been a security professional I can spot bullies and trolls from a mile away and a lot of them were all over you so someone had to say something... Police department always hiring new law enforcement officers which is true world wide so if people really feel the need to enforce the law or tell people what to do it then they have to step forward and do it themselves! I got into security to protect people and make sure everyone get home safety at night sometimes I still bring that sense of professionalism over to forums hahah.

About drinks hey as long as i can buy you one too! You handle the attacks against you with class reason why I even typed anything in the first place not everyday I get opportunity to chat with people from the other side of the planet and feeling a lot better I'm on my side hahah. Most guys in Australia personnel attacks, bullying or even violence against women in any sense we all say no. "Violence against women. Australia says no" use to be on television all the time. Guys would actually protect you and get extremely protective even if you are a total stranger if someone harassing you or treating you unfairly especially by a guy. Might be because we have a bit more respect for woman but it not right what some guys said in this thread.

Other woman and ladies fair enough maybe a bit of jealously involved but controlling men... Disgusting really. I do drive uber casual and even if it was no profit in it I'll still be driving people around 5-10 hours a week hahah. So interesting what some people got to say and I do enjoy it since it a relief from my day to day business. It good feeling too getting people where they need to be since if you can help someone out once a day it good for the spirit but if you can help people out multiple times a day even better! Especially when you can understand the feeling of been desperate for a ride and just wanting to get back home where it safe and warm.

At least with me been an uber driver the passenger gets a bonus bodyguard hahah All part of the service! Yeah about uber female drivers so rare that I haven't even met a single female uber driver or even seen one at all... I know they exist somewhere in my city hahah. For now they have earn the unicorn status in Australia. Most passenger you'll pick up be just in complete shock and awe and wonder on your ability to get them home safe or not and then when they arrive home just like any other uber driver they walk away happy wondering if it ever going to happen again hahah


----------



## nowherefast

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I still get guys that come in my car, when entering


LOL...good one


----------



## Immoralized

Time to polish and wax the car... Unfortunately not everyone can afford expensive detailing services. Good thing I do a better job at it anyways than a shop could ever do 



nowherefast said:


> LOL...good one


 I hope she claims cleaning fees!


----------



## htboston

DamseLinDistresS said:


> perpetrating this mentally


I like to perpetrate this mentality. Girls don't mind dating a guy who has been around, but guys do mind dating these thots. With so many girls out there, one that's been around is totally replaceable. Like I always say, why buy a used 1989 Toyota with 200k miles on it when you can put a little more time and effort into buying a 2018 Mercedes.


----------



## pegasimotors

The real question (and maybe its already been answered) is what did you do with the $100?


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

nowherefast said:


> LOL...good one


Selective hearing much? Lol  That stuff doesn't go down in my car, at least not that I'm aware of 



htboston said:


> I like to perpetrate this mentality. Girls don't mind dating a guy who has been around, but guys do mind dating these thots. With so many girls out there, one that's been around is totally replaceable. Like I always say, why buy a used 1989 Toyota with 200k miles on it when you can put a little more time and effort into buying a 2018 Mercedes.


I could say the same about you. With so many guys out there, not only can we get that 2018 Mercedes but we can even go for a Lamborghini, Ferrari or Bugatti and we barely have to put any time and effort for it...I doubt you can do the same


----------



## Ribak

Very entertaining and believable story. Best of luck to you DiD. This is much better than the made up stuff from 
 SadUber


----------



## htboston

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Selective hearing much? Lol  That stuff doesn't go down in my car, at least not that I'm aware of
> 
> I could say the same about you. With so many guys out there, not only can we get that 2018 Mercedes but we can even go for a Lamborghini, Ferrari or Bugatti and we barely have to put any time and effort for it...I doubt you can do the same


Since you doing Uber I know you can't even afford a used BMW let alone any of the other cars you mentioned lmao. Plus, if you can afford all of that, you wouldn't be kissing random dudes with herpes for 100 bills 

Hopefully, nothing pops up on your lips in a few days, lol.

I still think u pretty tho. omg, pretty rhymes with easy. pretty easy!!!


----------



## Veal66

Ribak said:


> Very entertaining and believable story. Best of luck to you DiD. This is much better than the made up stuff from
> SadUber


Don't you all realize SadUber and DamseLinDistresS are one and the same? A very good writer of the FanFic variety, with a few different "personas" to write under on this site.

Just an observation. I enjoy the stories too.


----------



## Plato

Not attacking anybody in particular, but some people are pathetic. That's just sad.


----------



## wk1102

nowherefast said:


> LOL...good one


Eww...



Veal66 said:


> Don't you all realize SadUber and DamseLinDistresS are one and the same? A very good writer of the FanFic variety, with a few different "personas" to write under on this site.
> 
> Just an observation. I enjoy the stories too.


Nah, I disagree. The writing style is too different.


----------



## justanotherant

Plato said:


> Not attacking anybody in particular, but some people are pathetic. That's just sad.


Agree. Like the pathetic individuals that keep coming back to particularly not attack anybody, so sad.



wk1102 said:


> Nah, I disagree. The writing style is too different.


Agree! DamseLinDistresS is not a native English speaker, she has mentioned this before and SadUber is a native English speaker.


----------



## TPB

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Picked up pax and his brother from a hotel in downtown early morning hours. Both were wearing really nice tuxedos. Pax sitting next to me told me he went to a wedding and it has been a long day.
> 
> During the drive he asked if I could drop his brother first and then if I could take him to where he was staying for the night/morning. I agreed and we were on our way.
> 
> During our drive he kept looking at me. He complimented my appearance. Then he said, "If I would have met you under any other circumstances, seen you somewhere I would try getting your attention you're just so beautiful".
> 
> At this point I just wanted to get to his destination and drop him off. I was too tired to say anything and let him go on and on about me.
> 
> We dropped his brother off and then asked me if any other guy had made moves on me before. I told him about the guy that gave me $200 to play video games.
> 
> He was like "Wow, really? He just gave you $200 just to play video games? Hmm, I could see it though you're gorgeous." Finally we get to his destination and just thought couldn't get here fast enough.
> 
> The he says, "Have you ever seen those prank videos where a guy gives a girl money for a kiss?"
> 
> I told him I have seen the videos. He says, "Would you kiss me, a perfect stranger for money?."
> 
> He asked me why I was being shy and not looking at him. He asked if he was not attractive enough for me to give him a chance. I told him he was good looking(if I'm being honest he really was).
> 
> He said he would of never had the courage to ask me for a kiss had it not been for the drinks he had.
> 
> I get a ping and I take it. It was good timing and told him I have someone waiting for me and have to go. He asked me to cancel, that he would pay me what I would have made on that ride. He opens his app, shows me, then rates me 5 stars with a $30 tip.
> 
> After that he pulls a $100 bill and tells me "So, what do you say?"
> View attachment 173335
> 
> That was the easiest $100 I've made in less than 3 seconds


What a "pax"?


----------



## DocT

TPB said:


> What a "pax"?


Pax = passenger = rider


----------



## upyouruber

172 replies? Yup, sex sells!


----------



## JohnSavage

RNUber3 said:


> The things some women will do for money.


Im sure you meant to say "the things some men will pay money for"


----------



## upyouruber

JohnSavage said:


> Im sure you meant to say "the things some men will pay money for"





JohnSavage said:


> Im sure you meant to say "the things some men will pay money for"


Ummmm, no. Quite certain RNuber3 got it right the first time!


----------



## RNUber3

JohnSavage said:


> Im sure you meant to say "the things some men will pay money for"


No, I said what I meant.


----------



## Jcewr17

That's prostitution. Shame on you.


----------



## Immoralized

That pretty funny it been legal in my state/country it makes up about 1/4 of my passengers driving them to the location or picking them up from a location residential. Especially at nights and weekends.

Some a pretty cheeky they know I don't make much as an uber driver and teases me asking me if I want them I always reply I can't afford you hahah most well i can't some of these girls are like five grand an hour going to fancy parties as escorts. Then they say what about with a discount?

Even with a discount that my whole month worth of wages good luck and have a safe night hahah. It really is too funny. People need to stop looking down on sex workers a lot of them especially in Australia got multiple houses and nice cars. It really their bodies and their private lives. 

Just in general really it is after all one of the oldest professions in the world.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

htboston said:


> Since you doing Uber I know you can't even afford a used BMW let alone any of the other cars you mentioned lmao. Plus, if you can afford all of that, you wouldn't be kissing random dudes with herpes for 100 bills
> 
> Hopefully, nothing pops up on your lips in a few days, lol.
> 
> I still think u pretty tho. omg, pretty rhymes with easy. pretty easy!!!


We were taking about an anology but it completely went over your head. It's okay, it's pretty easy to get off track when you're confused  Almost a week now and my lip is just fine


----------



## PalmBeach Kristen

My biggest issue with this is it encourages bad behavior. In the moment, I can not say that I would not have taken him up on the offer if it were me.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

PalmBeach Kristen said:


> My biggest issue with this is it encourages bad behavior. In the moment, I can not say that I would not have taken him up on the offer if it were me.


How about $5?
After all, we are already at the negotiation stage


----------



## htboston

DamseLinDistresS said:


> We were taking about an anology but it completely went over your head. It's okay, it's pretty easy to get off track when you're confused  Almost a week now and my lip is just fine


Nah, I understood clearly. Maybe you just trying to save face


----------



## upyouruber

MichaelMax said:


> Wow Damsel in Distress, 8 pages of replies to a $100 kiss, I can't wait to hear when you actually go "all the way" with one of your pax or should I call him a client , or a john, (-; ,
> I'm just kiddin ya, well kinda.
> Oh, just go for it,
> Damn, none of my pax sexually harass me lol,


Question: If a driver does go "all the way" what badge will they earn?


----------



## Immoralized

That easy! Full Service.


----------



## upyouruber

Immoralized said:


> That easy! Full Service.


 Love It!!!



upyouruber said:


> Love It!!!


Hey Everyone, Rakos offering big sloppy kisses. One kiss per bunch of bananas!


----------



## htboston

DamseLinDistresS said:


> We were taking about an anology but it completely went over your head. It's okay, it's pretty easy to get off track when you're confused  Almost a week now and my lip is just fine


Give me a little peck, c'mon, I'll appreciate it more.


----------



## PalmBeach Kristen

TwoFiddyMile said:


> How about $5?
> After all, we are already at the negotiation stage


No, that's not a negotiating starting point, it's just an insult. It wouldn't go any further.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

PalmBeach Kristen said:


> No, that's not a negotiating starting point, it's just an insult. It wouldn't go any further.


People in that line of work shouldn't be insulted by job offers, no matter how low ball they might be.
What's $25 get?


----------



## upyouruber

TwoFiddyMile said:


> People in that line of work shouldn't be insulted by job offers, no matter how low ball they might be.
> What's $25 get?


*Depends on the neighborhood!*


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

htboston said:


> Give me a little peck, c'mon, I'll appreciate it more.


I'd rather kiss my dog in the mouth before giving you a peck


----------



## htboston

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'd rather kiss my dog in the mouth before giving you a peck


holy sht ur mean. dont get me wrong, i'll still make romantic sweet love to u if u ever let me, but ur inside beauty is very ugly and nasty.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

htboston said:


> holy sht ur mean. dont get me wrong, i'll still make romantic sweet love to u if u ever let me, but ur inside beauty is very ugly and nasty.


Weren't you the one that said you'd wear a condom over your hand before shaking my hand? Rofl


----------



## htboston

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Weren't you the one that said you'd wear a condom over your hand before shaking my hand? Rofl


Yes, but I'll take you to the clinic and get you some antibiotics and a penicillin shot first, then take you home, light some candles, and make passionate love to ya.

If the STD test comes back all negative, we good to go, girl. nbd


----------



## upyouruber

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'd rather kiss my dog in the mouth before giving you a peck


Ouch! That one hit below the belt


----------



## DocT

Let's keep this above the belt, and out of the sexual content category.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

I almost forgot that the topic started with just a kiss.


----------



## upyouruber

DocT said:


> Let's keep this above the belt, and out of the sexual content category.


Exactly, just like boxing, keep it above the belt!


----------



## Lowestformofwit

ChortlingCrison said:


> I almost forgot that the topic started with just a kiss.


----------



## Rakos

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm selling my farts. $200. They're deadly! Use caution.


I've got a deal on fresh poo farts...$150...

And I eat LOTS of fruits and nuts...

Rakos


----------



## Lowestformofwit

Rakos said:


> I've got a deal on fresh poo farts...$150..


Thanks, Rakos, for your input output.
That's great- 25% cheaper than TwoFiddyMile.
Glad you advised - I hadn't got wind of your offer previously.


Rakos said:


> And I eat LOTS of fruits and nuts...


Sounds interesting!
Mind if I text ya about that?


----------



## ARNK

What kind of a kiss & where? You might be playing with fire there, just sayin’.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

This thread is still going? Jesus, DamseL.


----------



## ChortlingCrison




----------



## Nick781

I'm waiting for the news headline... Female Uber driver turned escort on demand only kidding


----------



## Graham_DC

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Picked up pax and his brother from a hotel in downtown early morning hours. Both were wearing really nice tuxedos. Pax sitting next to me told me he went to a wedding and it has been a long day.
> 
> During the drive he asked if I could drop his brother first and then if I could take him to where he was staying for the night/morning. I agreed and we were on our way.
> 
> During our drive he kept looking at me. He complimented my appearance. Then he said, "If I would have met you under any other circumstances, seen you somewhere I would try getting your attention you're just so beautiful".
> 
> At this point I just wanted to get to his destination and drop him off. I was too tired to say anything and let him go on and on about me.
> 
> We dropped his brother off and then asked me if any other guy had made moves on me before. I told him about the guy that gave me $200 to play video games.
> 
> He was like "Wow, really? He just gave you $200 just to play video games? Hmm, I could see it though you're gorgeous." Finally we get to his destination and just thought couldn't get here fast enough.
> 
> The he says, "Have you ever seen those prank videos where a guy gives a girl money for a kiss?"
> 
> I told him I have seen the videos. He says, "Would you kiss me, a perfect stranger for money?."
> 
> He asked me why I was being shy and not looking at him. He asked if he was not attractive enough for me to give him a chance. I told him he was good looking(if I'm being honest he really was).
> 
> He said he would of never had the courage to ask me for a kiss had it not been for the drinks he had.
> 
> I get a ping and I take it. It was good timing and told him I have someone waiting for me and have to go. He asked me to cancel, that he would pay me what I would have made on that ride. He opens his app, shows me, then rates me 5 stars with a $30 tip.
> 
> After that he pulls a $100 bill and tells me "So, what do you say?"
> View attachment 173335
> 
> That was the easiest $100 I've made in less than 3 seconds


This must be the G rated version of the story


----------



## UberC00L

Graham_DC said:


> This must be the G rated version of the story


Some people here are already giving her a hard time for a kiss you really think she's going to disclose the full R, possibly X-rated version here? I will PM her to find out the full version, update coming soon


----------



## Rakos

UberC00L said:


> Some people here are already giving her a hard time for a kiss you really think she's going to disclose the full R, possibly X-rated version here? I will PM her to find out the full version, update coming soon


Come on now...this ISN'T a fantasy blog...

IS IT...???


----------



## SEAL Team 5

UberC00L said:


> Some people here are already giving her a hard time for a kiss you really think she's going to disclose the full R, possibly X-rated version here? I will PM her to find out the full version, update coming soon


Thanks, see if it's out on Blue Ray yet.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

ChortlingCrison said:


> I almost forgot that the topic started with just a kiss.


That's what SHE said.


----------



## UberC00L

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Thanks, see if it's out on Blue Ray yet.


Going to my local video store soon, which aisle should I be looking at? You think is possible she could give us discounts on the Blu-ray if I ask?


----------



## sellkatsell44

SEAL Team 5 said:


> This thread is still going? Jesus, DamseL.


Uber pricing seems to have affect ones idea of pricing overall.


----------



## UberC00L

sellkatsell44 said:


> Uber pricing seems to have affect ones idea of pricing overall.


It's the cheap pax mentality and it's now affecting drivers too.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

sellkatsell44 said:


> Uber pricing seems to have affect ones idea of pricing overall.


$100 for a kiss is damn high.
My one experience with Supply Side Lovin cost $117. Note, this was around 1984.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

TwoFiddyMile said:


> $100 for a kiss is damn high.
> My one experience with Supply Side Lovin cost $117. Note, this was around 1984.


Is this why you're so bitter?


----------



## sellkatsell44

Rakos said:


> Come on now...this ISN'T a fantasy blog...
> 
> IS IT...???
> 
> View attachment 175134


I was wondering what happened to my bra.


----------



## Paul777Uber

Was it an open mouth kiss? Toungue?


----------



## george manousaridis

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Picked up pax and his brother from a hotel in downtown early morning hours. Both were wearing really nice tuxedos. Pax sitting next to me told me he went to a wedding and it has been a long day.
> 
> During the drive he asked if I could drop his brother first and then if I could take him to where he was staying for the night/morning. I agreed and we were on our way.
> 
> During our drive he kept looking at me. He complimented my appearance. Then he said, "If I would have met you under any other circumstances, seen you somewhere I would try getting your attention you're just so beautiful".
> 
> At this point I just wanted to get to his destination and drop him off. I was too tired to say anything and let him go on and on about me.
> 
> We dropped his brother off and then asked me if any other guy had made moves on me before. I told him about the guy that gave me $200 to play video games.
> 
> He was like "Wow, really? He just gave you $200 just to play video games? Hmm, I could see it though you're gorgeous." Finally we get to his destination and just thought couldn't get here fast enough.
> 
> The he says, "Have you ever seen those prank videos where a guy gives a girl money for a kiss?"
> 
> I told him I have seen the videos. He says, "Would you kiss me, a perfect stranger for money?."
> 
> He asked me why I was being shy and not looking at him. He asked if he was not attractive enough for me to give him a chance. I told him he was good looking(if I'm being honest he really was).
> 
> He said he would of never had the courage to ask me for a kiss had it not been for the drinks he had.
> 
> I get a ping and I take it. It was good timing and told him I have someone waiting for me and have to go. He asked me to cancel, that he would pay me what I would have made on that ride. He opens his app, shows me, then rates me 5 stars with a $30 tip.
> 
> After that he pulls a $100 bill and tells me "So, what do you say?"
> View attachment 173335
> 
> That was the easiest $100 I've made in less than 3 seconds


Exactly how it works,beauty before ugliness lol,but if you have it flaunt it,at least your honest in what occurs and your making the forums in your part of the world very interesting.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Is this why you're so bitter?


I floss and rinse daily.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I floss and rinse daily.


Is the toothpaste "sweet or bitter"?



TwoFiddyMile said:


> How about $5?
> After all, we are already at the negotiation stage


I see that $5 and raise $10. Oops sorry I thought maybe this was some sort of poker game.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

ChortlingCrison said:


> I see that $5 and raise $10. Oops sorry I thought maybe this was some sort of poker game.


Did you just say "poke-'er game?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

ChortlingCrison said:


> Is the toothpaste "sweet or bitter"?
> 
> I see that $5 and raise $10. Oops sorry I thought maybe this was some sort of poker game.


It's the Free Market. Let's go up to $17.50.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It's the Free Market. Let's go up to $17.50.


Let's not!
"Lower prices mean more 'rides'."


----------



## steveK2016

Paul777Uber said:


> Was it an open mouth kiss? Toungue?


3 Seconds is a pretty solid amount of kissing. It certainly more than just a quick peck.



Jcewr17 said:


> That's prostitution. Shame on you.


What's the difference if a guy spends $100 on Dinner in hopes to get a kiss from her at the end?

Other then the fact that with just giving her $100 for a kiss saves everyone's time and everyone gets what they want out of it, guaranteed? With dinner, there's no guarantee of a kiss afterwards and all the girl gets is a free meal.

What's the difference between spending $500 over the course of several dates in the hopes of getting laid? Other then the fact that it saves time and everyone gets what they want, guaranteed? With taking someone out on a few dates, it doesn't guarantee that she'll put out....

We're all spending money to get some....


----------



## Rakos

steveK2016 said:


> 3 Seconds is a pretty solid amount of kissing. It certainly more than just a quick peck.
> 
> What's the difference if a guy spends $100 on Dinner in hopes to get a kiss from her at the end?
> 
> Other then the fact that with just giving her $100 for a kiss saves everyone's time and everyone gets what they want out of it, guaranteed? With dinner, there's no guarantee of a kiss afterwards and all the girl gets is a free meal.
> 
> What's the difference between spending $500 over the course of several dates in the hopes of getting laid? Other then the fact that it saves time and everyone gets what they want, guaranteed? With taking someone out on a few dates, it doesn't guarantee that she'll put out....
> 
> We're all spending money to get some....


Well put...

Only difference is....

I pay with bananas....8>)

Rakos


----------



## Lowestformofwit

steveK2016 said:


> What's the difference if a guy spends $100 on Dinner in hopes to get a kiss from her at the end?
> 
> Other then the fact that with just giving her $100 for a kiss saves everyone's time and everyone gets what they want out of it, guaranteed? With dinner, there's no guarantee of a kiss afterwards and all the girl gets is a free meal.
> We're all spending money to get some....


A really shrewd cheapskate could've got UberEats delivered to the car, outside his drop-off address, as a surprise dinner-for-two treat.
Might've got that kiss as a post-dinner 'thank you', anyway, and ended up spending way less than the $100 with careful food selection.
After all, a full three-course meal - burger, fries, and a Coke each - costs way less than $100.


----------



## steveK2016

Lowestformofwit said:


> A really shrewd cheapskate could've got UberEats delivered to the car, outside his drop-off address, as a surprise dinner-for-two treat.
> Might've got that kiss as a post-dinner 'thank you', anyway, and ended up spending way less than the $100 with careful food selection.
> After all, a full three-course meal - burger, fries, and a Coke each - costs way less than $100.


Not sure id want a kiss that cheap, lol. If its that easy for me, then its that easy for everyone else. Lol.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

For $100 I need Happy Ending.
Just sayin.


----------



## Cableguynoe

TwoFiddyMile said:


> For $100 I need Happy Ending.
> Just sayin.


For $100 I need 3.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Cableguynoe said:


> For $100 I need 3.


In marriage I'm guessing each "assisted happy ending" costs me thousands!


----------



## Rakos

TwoFiddyMile said:


> In marriage I'm guessing each "assisted happy ending" costs me thousands!


Yes...Butt...imagine....

How much it COULD have cost you...

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe

TwoFiddyMile said:


> In marriage I'm guessing each "assisted happy ending" costs me thousands!


When my wife and I get a date night we often hang out at the same area where I like to drive.
So she knows how the ladies go dressed.

So i usually dont get to leave the house until I've had my happy ending


----------



## Rakos

Cableguynoe said:


> When my wife and I get a date night we often hang out at the same area where I like to drive.
> So she knows how the ladies go dressed.
> 
> So i usually dont get to leave the house until I've had my happy ending


That's great for a happy home...

Just please tell me...

You don't have a large supply...

Of saran wrap stashed at home....8>O

Rakos


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

steveK2016 said:


> 3 Seconds is a pretty solid amount of kissing. It certainly more than just a quick peck.


But could have been just a peck  my timing might have been off and maybe it was closer to 5 seconds, guess we will never know only DamseLinDistresS knows.


steveK2016 said:


> We're all spending money to get some....


I'm not spending my money on this 



steveK2016 said:


> Not sure id want a kiss that cheap, lol. If its that easy for me, then its that easy for everyone else. Lol.


So guys would call a girl a stuck up B when they get rejected/turned down but call her easy when she does something out kindness? Got it


----------



## Ribak

DamseLinDistresS said:


> But could have been just a peck  my timing might have been off and maybe it was closer to 5 seconds, guess we will never know only DamseLinDistresS knows.


I practiced this with my wife over the weekend and 3 seconds is really not that long of a time. I understand that circumstances would play a part (mood, level of passion, timing, etc...). The experiment was purely scientific and trying to time it obviously affected the outcome. I would say a minimum of 8 seconds to go beyond the initial stages of a passionate kiss.

Your original post detailed the circumstances of the kiss and how you felt about the attractiveness of the passenger. Thus, I would guess that you would not offer a kiss to every requestor. 

Well done in earning the C note on top of the $30 tip.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Yes, the level of kissing someone depends on the circumstances you described above. I had guys who were terrible at kissing, it felt like a dog was slobbering all over my face  There's been a few who were surprisingly really good and would have not mind kissing all night Thanks for sharing 



Ribak said:


> I would guess that you would not offer a kiss to every requestor.


 I've been asked on several occasions for a kiss when driving and in 11+ months this was the first time I did it.


----------



## wk1102

Ribak said:


> I practiced this with my wife over the weekend and 3 seconds is really not that long of a time. I


I practiced on the back of my hand, I never got to it feeling passionate and after a while it just seemed weird.


----------



## Ribak

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Yes, the level of kissing someone depends on the circumstances you described above. I had guys who were terrible at kissing, it felt like a dog was slobbering all over me  There's been a few who were surprisingly really good and would have not mind kissing all night Thanks for sharing
> 
> *I've been asked on several occasions for a kiss when driving and in 11+ months* this was the first time I did it.


I have been driving for 8 months and have not received a single request for a kiss (from any gender). I have received numerous handshakes, fist bumps, smiles and waves of thanks.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

wk1102 said:


> I practiced on the back of my hand, I never got to it feeling passionate and after a while it just seemed weird.


Have you tried doing this in public? Some people like to kiss in public and the thought of others watching is a turn on, maybe this can incite your passion



Ribak said:


> I have been driving for 8 months and have not received a single request for a kiss (from any gender).


That's because you're married. Do you wear your ring while driving? I tried wearing a fake wedding ring to deter some guys from trying to get my number, sometimes it works but other times it doesn't.

The last guy after I told him I was married said,"It's okay we all make mistakes, give me your number and we'll fix that".


----------



## wk1102

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Have you tried doing this in public? Some people like to kiss in public and the thought of others watching is a turn on, maybe this can incite your passion


Yes, many years ago, I won't go into detail but thankfully it was before there was a sexual offenders registry...


----------



## Cableguynoe

wk1102 said:


> Yes, many years ago, I won't go into detail but thankfully it was before there was a sexual offenders registry...


I thank God for the statute of limitations every day!!!!


----------



## Ribak

DamseLinDistresS said:


> That's because you're married. Do you wear your ring while driving? *I tried wearing a fake wedding ring to deter some guys from trying to get my number, sometimes it works but other times it doesn't.*
> 
> The last guy after I told him I was married said,"It's okay we all make mistakes, give me your number and wea 'll fix that".


Yes, I wear a wedding band. In addition to that, I usually do not drive after 10PM...maybe that plays a part in it.

Unfortunately, the behavior you noted falls under the numerous examples of double standards of how genders are treated (the driving profession and beyond).


----------



## wk1102

Ribak said:


> Yes, I wear a wedding band. In addition to that, I usually do not drive after 10PM...maybe that plays a part in it.


I don't know, I'm guessing the main reason is because you're not a hot chick.


----------



## corniilius

justanotherant said:


> Agree. Like the pathetic individuals that keep coming back to particularly not attack anybody, so sad.
> 
> Agree! DamseLinDistresS is not a native English speaker, she has mentioned this before and SadUber is a native English speaker.


Wow, how many accounts do you have anyway?



DocT said:


> Let's keep this above the belt, and out of the sexual content category.


So no talk of raw dog avoidance?



steveK2016 said:


> 3 Seconds is a pretty solid amount of kissing. It certainly more than just a quick peck.
> 
> What's the difference if a guy spends $100 on Dinner in hopes to get a kiss from her at the end?
> 
> Other then the fact that with just giving her $100 for a kiss saves everyone's time and everyone gets what they want out of it, guaranteed? With dinner, there's no guarantee of a kiss afterwards and all the girl gets is a free meal.
> 
> What's the difference between spending $500 over the course of several dates in the hopes of getting laid? Other then the fact that it saves time and everyone gets what they want, guaranteed? With taking someone out on a few dates, it doesn't guarantee that she'll put out....
> 
> We're all spending money to get some....


Yeah, $40 for a hummer does sound like a deep discount.


----------



## DocT

corniilius said:


> So no talk of raw dog avoidance?


That's more of a personal issue.


----------



## Rakos

Ribak said:


> I have been driving for 8 months and have not received a single request for a kiss (from any gender). I have received numerous handshakes, fist bumps, smiles and waves of thanks.


OH NO...The proverbial fist bump...

Just as the words come out....

"I'll tip you in the app"...

Rakos


----------



## Tihstae

steveK2016 said:


> 3 Seconds is a pretty solid amount of kissing. It certainly more than just a quick peck.
> 
> What's the difference if a guy spends $100 on Dinner in hopes to get a kiss from her at the end?
> 
> Other then the fact that with just giving her $100 for a kiss saves everyone's time and everyone gets what they want out of it, guaranteed? With dinner, there's no guarantee of a kiss afterwards and all the girl gets is a free meal.
> 
> What's the difference between spending $500 over the course of several dates in the hopes of getting laid? Other then the fact that it saves time and everyone gets what they want, guaranteed? With taking someone out on a few dates, it doesn't guarantee that she'll put out....
> 
> We're all spending money to get some....


I call it direct vs indirect price of getting laid. All guys do one or the other. Unless you are a priest or a rapist, oh shoot, I'm repeating myself. 



Cableguynoe said:


> For $100 I need 3.


You are obviously married and have to get the money from the wife. 



Cableguynoe said:


> I thank God for the statute of limitations every day!!!!


So do the priests.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Tihstae said:


> I call it direct vs indirect price of getting laid. All guys do one or the other. Unless you are a priest or a rapist, oh shoot, I'm repeating myself.
> 
> You are obviously married and have to get the money from the wife.
> 
> So do the priests.


Damn!!! You were 3 for 3 on this post.

Well done. Well done!!!!


----------



## Lowestformofwit




----------



## corniilius

She looks like a younger version of the Kardashian mom.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

corniilius said:


> She looks like a younger version of the Kardashian mom.


And that was 20 years ago!


----------



## corniilius

That's her today.

Yum.

Smashy Smashy!


----------



## unhappyuber

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Picked up pax and his brother from a hotel in downtown early morning hours. Both were wearing really nice tuxedos. Pax sitting next to me told me he went to a wedding and it has been a long day.
> 
> During the drive he asked if I could drop his brother first and then if I could take him to where he was staying for the night/morning. I agreed and we were on our way.
> 
> During our drive he kept looking at me. He complimented my appearance. Then he said, "If I would have met you under any other circumstances, seen you somewhere I would try getting your attention you're just so beautiful".
> 
> At this point I just wanted to get to his destination and drop him off. I was too tired to say anything and let him go on and on about me.
> 
> We dropped his brother off and then asked me if any other guy had made moves on me before. I told him about the guy that gave me $200 to play video games.
> 
> He was like "Wow, really? He just gave you $200 just to play video games? Hmm, I could see it though you're gorgeous." Finally we get to his destination and just thought couldn't get here fast enough.
> 
> The he says, "Have you ever seen those prank videos where a guy gives a girl money for a kiss?"
> 
> I told him I have seen the videos. He says, "Would you kiss me, a perfect stranger for money?."
> 
> He asked me why I was being shy and not looking at him. He asked if he was not attractive enough for me to give him a chance. I told him he was good looking(if I'm being honest he really was).
> 
> He said he would of never had the courage to ask me for a kiss had it not been for the drinks he had.
> 
> I get a ping and I take it. It was good timing and told him I have someone waiting for me and have to go. He asked me to cancel, that he would pay me what I would have made on that ride. He opens his app, shows me, then rates me 5 stars with a $30 tip.
> 
> After that he pulls a $100 bill and tells me "So, what do you say?"
> View attachment 173335
> 
> That was the easiest $100 I've made in less than 3 seconds


$100 kiss
$200 to play video games.........
I have $300 what would that get me?


----------



## Lowestformofwit

unhappyuber said:


> $100 kiss
> $200 to play video games.........
> I have $300 what would that get me?


Is that you, Damsel?


----------



## corniilius

unhappyuber said:


> $100 kiss
> $200 to play video games.........
> I have $300 what would that get me?


An STI?


----------



## wk1102

unhappyuber said:


> $100 kiss
> $200 to play video games.........
> I have $300 what would that get me?


Two tickets to Walt Disney World, a couple of ice creams, and one bottle of water.


----------



## Ribak

wk1102 said:


> Two tickets to Walt Disney World, a couple of ice creams, and one bottle of water.


Are you aware of some discount tickets to Disney World? I thought it was in the $170-$180 range for a 1 day pass. Disneyland is a little cheaper, but you referenced Disney World. While it is nice to include the water bottle, please do not forget the accompanying mints.


----------



## upyouruber

Nick781 said:


> I'm waiting for the news headline... Female Uber driver turned escort on demand only kidding


Please rate her 5 stars!


----------



## wk1102

Ribak said:


> Are you aware of some discount tickets to Disney World? I thought it was in the $170-$180 range for a 1 day pass. Disneyland is a little cheaper, but you referenced Disney World. While it is nice to include the water bottle, please do not forget the accompanying mints.


I can get you a residents discount.

No mints for you!


----------



## unhappyuber

corniilius said:


> An STI?


Many STIs are treatable now so depending on the STI I'm willing to take that risk.



wk1102 said:


> Two tickets to Walt Disney World, a couple of ice creams, and one bottle of water.


At the current rates will this be enough to get me to third base at least?


----------



## Ribak

wk1102 said:


> I can get you a residents discount.
> 
> No mints for you!


LOL...good one


----------



## Cableguynoe

wk1102 said:


> Two tickets to Walt Disney World, a couple of ice creams, and one bottle of water.


Two? 1 day tickets at Disney world are worthless. 
Need at least 7 days, and at that point you might as well get the 10 day pass. Almost same price.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Cableguynoe said:


> Two? 1 day tickets at Disney world are worthless.
> Need at least 7 days, and at that point you might as well get the 10 day pass. Almost same price.


10 days in Orlando might kill me.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 10 days in Orlando might kill me.


You could always exchange any leftover days ticket value for "kisses" or playing "games" with a stranger or two you pick up there.
Just saying....


----------



## wk1102

Cableguynoe said:


> Two? 1 day tickets at Disney world are worthless.
> Need at least 7 days, and at that point you might as well get the 10 day pass. Almost same price.


He asked, I answered.. I wasn't giving financial advice.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

unhappyuber said:


> $100 kiss
> $200 to play video games.........
> I have $300 what would that get me?


I might let you cuddle with me for an hour


----------



## wk1102

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I might let you cuddle with me for an hour


Sure beats Disney World!


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

wk1102 said:


> Sure beats Disney World!


I don't mind Disney World either, why not both?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

So...
Heavy petting?


----------



## Lowestformofwit

TwoFiddyMile said:


> So...
> Heavy petting?


Post your weight to get an answer.
And it was "might let you..."
That something like "earn up to...."?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Lowestformofwit said:


> Post your weight to get an answer.
> And it was "might let you..."
> That something like "earn up to...."?


Land on my chin I guess her weight?

... I'm holding steady this month at 147 lbs.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Land on my chin I guess her weight?


She "might let you" land on your chin.
Prolly not elsewhere, though!


----------



## corniilius

I think she's either 160 or above.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Seller remorse.


----------



## Rakos

115....

Thats the magic number....8>)

And she's damn cute too...

Rakos


----------



## corniilius

I can't help, but wonder if Jane Goodall ever partook of some monkey love.


----------



## Tihstae

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 10 days in Orlando might kill me.


I did 8 days and it did kill me. I couldn't walk for a week afterward.


----------



## wk1102

Tihstae said:


> I did 8 days and it did kill me. I couldn't walk for a week afterward.


Death is better than having to hear it's a small world one time!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

wk1102 said:


> Death is better than having to it's a small world one time!


It's for the kids.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

Rakos said:


> 115....
> Thats the magic number....8>)
> And she's damn cute too...
> Rakos
> View attachment 176105


Too much simmering simian sexual tension for me.
Need a bit of Neil Sedaka to relax:


----------



## wk1102

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It's for the kids.


Wait.. your offer is for kids?


----------



## corniilius

Jungle Love https://g.co/kgs/rkgx6d


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

wk1102 said:


> Wait.. your offer is for kids?


Lol. That stupid small world after all.


----------



## Cableguynoe

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I might let you cuddle with me for an hour


----------



## wk1102

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Lol. That stupid small world after all.


Whew! That's a relief, I kind of like you and didn't know what to think...


----------



## Lowestformofwit

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 176192


Money where the mouth is?


----------



## Cableguynoe

Tihstae said:


> I did 8 days and it did kill me. I couldn't walk for a week afterward.


I know the feeling. We've done 10 days but took a day off from parks to relax right in the middle. 
Made all the difference in the world. 
Didn't regret losing that one day.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 176192


*TERM OF SERVICE*
By signing this Cuddling Services Agreement, you Cableguynoe enters into this Agreement with DamseLinDistresS
In consideration of payment Client shall receive from Service Provider cuddling services according to the following terms and conditions:

*CUDDLING SERVICES*
1. Under this Agreement, "Cuddling" means that DamseLinDistresS will hold or touch Cableguynoe in her arms as a way to provide emotional support or affection. Cuddling shall not mean to massage or provision of any sexual service.

2. DamseLinDistresS is not providing sexual conduct to Client, therefore
Cableguynoe shall not engage in any behavior that is sexual in nature, which includes, but not limited to sexual contact and penetration. "Sexual contact" means any touching of intimate parts and places on DamseLinDistresS Other sexual behavior, such as kissing, humping, gyrating of the hips, fondling, masturbating, and other like acts are also prohibited.

3. Cableguynoe shall come to a session in hygienic manner, which includes taking steps and means to reduce oral and body odor and includes regular bathing, brushing of teeth, wearing of laundered clothing.
DamseLinDistresS may terminate the session when Cableguynoe odor is too strong for DamseLinDistresS

4. Cableguynoe shall not speak to DamseLinDistresS in an offensive, derogatory, defamatory, or harmful manner. Cableguynoe may choose not to speak during a session.

*FAILURE TO ABIDE BY ANY OF THESE POLICIES MAY LEAD TO AN IMMEDIATE TERMINATION OF A SESSION BY *DamseLinDistresS *AND MAY LEAD TO FURTHER CONSEQUENCES, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, NO REFUNDING,FLAGGED FOR PROFESSIONALISM, GETTING A 1 STAR RATING, CHARGING $150 CLEANING FEE, DEACTIVATION WHILE CONDUCTING AN INVESTIGATION OF *Cableguynoe
*AND DEMANDING OF PAYMENT FOR DAMAGES SUBJECTED TO FALSE SEXUAL ACCUSATIONS *

Please sign the bottom of this page and we are all set


----------



## Lowestformofwit

One hell of a proposed Contract!
Well drafted!
Suggested negotiating position for Cableguynoe :


----------



## Tihstae

Does the cuddling contract include head placement on or near cleavage that is bare? I'm asking for Cableguynoe as I'm not a T man, I'm an A man.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Contract void.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Contract void.


Disappointing!
For a while, it was starting to look like a "put in, take out" proposition.
As they say about 'certainties' at the racetrack.


----------



## grams777

http://www.businessinsider.com/prof...ess-one-on-one-session-cuddlist-cuddle-2017-6

Paying to get cuddles is not as unusual as some might think. It is, in fact, a real business built to help people who feel lonely, depressed, or simply in need of an extra cuddle from a stranger.​
You can look at it as an upgrade to the "free hugs" you sometimes see on the streets.​


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Tihstae said:


> Does the cuddling contract include head placement on or near cleavage that is bare? I'm asking for Cableguynoe as I'm not a T man, I'm an A man.


If it's not in the contract I guess it's fine For additional compensation I can make interval intimate eye contact with 
Cableguynoe and say "I love you".


----------



## wk1102

You guys/gals are all sick, twisted, perverts!

No wonder I'm here so much.



Funny, I usually pay for it so I don't have to cuddle...


----------



## Tihstae

wk1102 said:


> You guys/gals are all sick, twisted, perverts!
> 
> No wonder I'm here so much.
> 
> Funny, I usually pay for it so I don't have to cuddle...


So you prefer the direct payment method?


----------



## Lowestformofwit

DamseLinDistresS said:


> If it's not in the contract I guess it's fine


Shoud be.
Didn't notice any "no motorboating" clause.


----------



## Tihstae

DamseLinDistresS said:


> If it's not in the contract I guess it's fine


Cableguynoe, I think you are getting somewhere here. You think your wife will give you the dough?


----------



## Lowestformofwit

Lowestformofwit said:


> Shoud be.
> Didn't notice any "no motorboating" clause.


As seen in:


----------



## Cableguynoe

DamseLinDistresS said:


> *TERM OF SERVICE*
> By signing this Cuddling Services Agreement, you Cableguynoe enters into this Agreement with DamseLinDistresS
> In consideration of payment Client shall receive from Service Provider cuddling services according to the following terms and conditions:
> 
> *CUDDLING SERVICES*
> 1. Under this Agreement, "Cuddling" means that DamseLinDistresS will hold or touch Cableguynoe in her arms as a way to provide emotional support or affection. Cuddling shall not mean to massage or provision of any sexual service.
> 
> 2. DamseLinDistresS is not providing sexual conduct to Client, therefore
> Cableguynoe shall not engage in any behavior that is sexual in nature, which includes, but not limited to sexual contact and penetration. "Sexual contact" means any touching of intimate parts and places on DamseLinDistresS Other sexual behavior, such as kissing, humping, gyrating of the hips, fondling, masturbating, and other like acts are also prohibited.
> 
> 3. Cableguynoe shall come to a session in hygienic manner, which includes taking steps and means to reduce oral and body odor and includes regular bathing, brushing of teeth, wearing of laundered clothing.
> DamseLinDistresS may terminate the session when Cableguynoe odor is too strong for DamseLinDistresS
> 
> 4. Cableguynoe shall not speak to DamseLinDistresS in an offensive, derogatory, defamatory, or harmful manner. Cableguynoe may choose not to speak during a session.
> 
> *FAILURE TO ABIDE BY ANY OF THESE POLICIES MAY LEAD TO AN IMMEDIATE TERMINATION OF A SESSION BY *DamseLinDistresS *AND MAY LEAD TO FURTHER CONSEQUENCES, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, NO REFUNDING,FLAGGED FOR PROFESSIONALISM, GETTING A 1 STAR RATING, CHARGING $150 CLEANING FEE, DEACTIVATION WHILE CONDUCTING AN INVESTIGATION OF *Cableguynoe
> *AND DEMANDING OF PAYMENT FOR DAMAGES SUBJECTED TO FALSE SEXUAL ACCUSATIONS *
> 
> Please sign the bottom of this page and we are all set


Before I sign anything, I'm going to need to see one more picture so I know it's really you (you're welcome guys) 
None of that bait and switch stuff!!!



Tihstae said:


> Cableguynoe, I think you are getting somewhere here. You think your wife will give you the dough?


Might have to secretly drive while she's sleeping to make up the $300 I already took



DamseLinDistresS said:


> If it's not in the contract I guess it's fine For additional compensation I can make interval intimate eye contact with
> Cableguynoe and say "I love you".


How can I like this more than once?


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Cableguynoe said:


> Before I sign anything, I'm going to need to see one more picture so I know it's really you (you're welcome guys)
> None of that bait and switch stuff!!!


Here you go...my failed modeling career pictures  lol 
https://ibb.co/huFYdR



Cableguynoe said:


> Might have to secretly drive while she's sleeping to make up the $300 I already took


Secretly drive x2 and just make it $600, and be guaranteed double cuddling emotion fun (not time) with possible exceptions to some parts of the TOS...does not include cleaning fee


----------



## SadUber

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Here you go...my failed modeling career pictures  lol
> https://ibb.co/huFYdR


----------



## wk1102

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Secretly drive x2 and just make it $600, and be guarantee double cuddling emotions (not time) with possible exceptions to some parts of the TOS...does not include cleaning fee


Wha...


----------



## Rakos

I lie down and take a much needed nap....

And when I wake up....

I find out CGNoe is in full contract...

For cuddling services....OMG....

How the he$$ did HE get so lucky...???

Rakos









PS. I have a truckload of bananas...that should be worth somethin...


----------



## Lowestformofwit

Rakos said:


> PS. I have a truckload of bananas...that should be worth somethin...









DamseLinDistresS said:


> ....does not include cleaning fee


So, the cleaning fee is something different to that other well-known contractural term: '_liquidated damages'_?
Or.....?


----------



## Rakos

Lowestformofwit said:


> So, the cleaning fee is something different to that other well-known contractural term: '_liquidated damages'_?


Are you SURE you're not an orangutan...?

Rakos


----------



## Lowestformofwit

Rakos said:


> Are you SURE you're not an orangutan...?
> Rakos


Not sure any more!
Once been called a "rock ape", but that lady's no longer with me.
"Monkey see, monkey do".


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Lowestformofwit said:


> So, the cleaning fee is something different to that other well-known contractural term: '_liquidated damages'_?
> Or.....?


Skip to 5:45
A typical cuddling session would be something like this...




Cleaning fee comes from using a Qtip of course, what else were you thinking? 

Or if Cableguynoe wants to get more physical we can do something like this...


----------



## corniilius

I only cuddle after sex. Even then, only if there is time. The only thing I spend money on is dinner drinks and a hotel.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

corniilius said:


> I only cuddle after sex. Even then, only if there is time. The only thing I spend money on is dinner drinks and a hotel.


Typical herbivore.
Eats roots and leaves.


----------



## Rakos

Lowestformofwit said:


> Typical herbivore.
> Eats roots and leaves.











And an occasional apple....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

grams777 said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/prof...ess-one-on-one-session-cuddlist-cuddle-2017-6
> 
> Paying to get cuddles is not as unusual as some might think. It is, in fact, a real business built to help people who feel lonely, depressed, or simply in need of an extra cuddle from a stranger.​
> You can look at it as an upgrade to the "free hugs" you sometimes see on the streets.​


I could become a pro cuddlist. It's a calling.
I'm a great hugger.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I could become a pro cuddlist. It's a calling.
> I'm a great hugger.


Of what?
We have a proliferation of 'tree huggers' (conservationists) here in Oz.
Can't see the appeal in hugging a tree, unless they like the feeling of wood pressing against them.
Lot of female tree huggers - just sayin'...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Lowestformofwit said:


> Of what?
> We have a proliferation of 'tree huggers' (conservationists) here in Oz.
> Can't see the appeal in hugging a tree, unless they like the feeling of wood pressing against them.
> Lot of female tree huggers - just sayin'...


Trees are a pretty rough hug, and never hug back.
True Story- trees don't like us and never did.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Trees are a pretty rough hug, and never hug back.
> True Story- trees don't like us and never did.


So, as a muso, you're saying you don't like their timbre?
Here's a suggestion for some client mood music for your pro hugger business:


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

I'm definitely a tree fan, I enjoy breathing.


----------



## Cableguynoe

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Here you go...my failed modeling career pictures  lol
> https://ibb.co/huFYdR



All documents have been signed and faxed over. Please review and let me know if everything is in order so that we can begin the process.



DamseLinDistresS said:


> just make it $600, and be guaranteed double cuddling emotion fun


whoa whoa. Ink isnt even dry and and you're trying to change things up on me? Lets just stick to the contract. 
Things are already going to get messy enough for me.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> I could become a pro cuddlist. It's a calling.
> I'm a great hugger.


Hmmmm. Well I'm already signed up with Damsel. But do you have a contract I can review?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Cableguynoe said:


> All documents have been signed and faxed over. Please review and let me know if everything is in order so that we can begin the process.
> 
> whoa whoa. Ink isnt even dry and and you're trying to change things up on me? Lets just stick to the contract.
> Things are already going to get messy enough for me.
> 
> Hmmmm. Well I'm already signed up with Damsel. But do you have a contract I can review?


$50, one big hug. No genital contact. It's definitely quality over quantity. Hugger (me, party in the first part) reserves the right to terminate hug at any given time.
Hugee (party in the second part) also may terminate contact at will. No facial contact.

Further contracts may give significant discount for volume.
All contracted contact must be paid in full in advance.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

TwoFiddyMile said:


> $50, one big hug. No genital contact. It's definitely quality over quantity. Hugger (me, party in the first part) reserves the right to terminate hug at any given time.
> Hugee (party in the second part) also may terminate contact at will. No facial contact.
> Further contracts may give significant discount for volume.
> All contracted contact must be paid in full in advance.


$50.00?
Race to the bottom.
Whoops, forgot - maybe not allowed to touch that bit? Or....?


----------



## Cableguynoe

TwoFiddyMile said:


> $50, one big hug. No genital contact. It's definitely quality over quantity. Hugger (me, party in the first part) reserves the right to terminate hug at any given time.
> Hugee (party in the second part) also may terminate contact at will. No facial contact.
> 
> Further contracts may give significant discount for volume.
> All contracted contact must be paid in full in advance.


any wiggle room on the facial contact?

I'm liking Damsel's contract a lot better by the minute.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Cableguynoe said:


> any wiggle room on the facial contact?
> 
> I'm liking Damsel's contract a lot better by the minute.


You get what you pay for.
I offer a decent hug for a decent price.


----------



## Cableguynoe

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You get what you pay for.
> I offer a decent hug for a decent price.


Don't call me I'll call you.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Cableguynoe said:


> Don't call me I'll call you.


Not worried about it. I've moved on.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

corniilius said:


> I only cuddle after


Who wants to cuddle with you without getting paid? Do you even cuddle bruh?



TwoFiddyMile said:


> $50, one big hug.


Wow! How low can you go stealing clients from me? Typical ant behavior, stealing riders from me at base fare rates.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> You get what you pay for.
> I offer a decent hug for a decent price


Just like Uber


----------



## Rakos

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You get what you pay for.
> I offer a decent hug for a decent price.


Shouldn't the litmus test be...

To get the client safely...

To the end of the hug...8>)

Rakos


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Rakos said:


> Shouldn't the litmus test be...
> 
> To get the client safely...
> 
> To the end of the hug...8>)
> 
> Rakos


It's a hug. Read my contract. I guarantee it's $1500 an hour if I have a long line of clients.
I think these things through.
Volume baby!


----------



## corniilius

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Who wants to cuddle with you without getting paid? Do you even cuddle bruh?
> 
> Wow! How low can you go stealing clients from me? Typical Uber ant, stealing riders from me at base fare rates.
> 
> Just like Uber


Don't need to cuddle when I can make them squirt.



Lowestformofwit said:


> Of what?
> We have a proliferation of 'tree huggers' (conservationists) here in Oz.
> Can't see the appeal in hugging a tree, unless they like the feeling of wood pressing against them.
> Lot of female tree huggers - just sayin'...


In many cases, it's the only wood these girls can get.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

corniilius said:


> Don't need to cuddle when I can make them squirt.


Using your Pokémon doesn't count


----------



## corniilius

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Using your Pokémon doesn't count
> View attachment 176413


LMMFAO! That's pretty much what it felt like. Kind of cool knowing I can do it though.


----------



## Rakos

corniilius said:


> LMMFAO! That's pretty much what it felt like. Kind of cool knowing I can do it though.


After you get a bit older...

You'll learn how NOT to do that...

It only leads to more trouble young man...

Didn't they teach you anything in school...

Rakos








The Origin of Man


----------



## corniilius

Rakos said:


> After you get a bit older...
> 
> You'll learn how NOT to do that...
> 
> It only leads to more trouble young man...
> 
> Didn't they teach you anything in school...
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 176432
> 
> The Origin of Man


Squish


----------



## wk1102

corniilius said:


> Don't need to cuddle when I can make them squirt





DamseLinDistresS said:


> Using your Pokémon doesn't count
> View attachment 176413


Funny how differently one post can be interpreted...










^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I'm pretty sure he meant this.


----------



## corniilius

wk1102 said:


> Funny how differently one post can be interpreted...
> 
> View attachment 176434
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> I'm pretty sure he meant this.


I'd post a video, but would probably get banned.

Funniest part is my pet name for her is Squirtle.


----------



## wk1102

corniilius said:


> I'd post a video, but


It's okay. If rather have fun at your expense...


----------



## corniilius

wk1102 said:


> It's okay. If rather have fun at your expense...


I'm a big boy, I can take it. Probably gonna see Squirtle tomorrow night before going out. They can't get enough of you once you've done that too them.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You get what you pay for.
> I offer a decent hug for a decent price.


In Uber speak: "There's no reason why the people of Charlotte should be denied safe and affordable hugs".


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Cableguynoe said:


> All documents have been signed and faxed over. Please review and let me know if everything is in order so that we can begin the process.


I was out of the office today but I should be able to review them tomorrow when I'm in.



Cableguynoe said:


> whoa whoa. Ink isnt even dry and and you're trying to change things up on me? Lets just stick to the contract.
> Things are already going to get messy enough for me.


I was giving you options  I normally don't make exceptions like this for anyone 
Remember, messy=cleaning fee up to $200


----------



## upyouruber

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Picked up pax and his brother from a hotel in downtown early morning hours. Both were wearing really nice tuxedos. Pax sitting next to me told me he went to a wedding and it has been a long day.
> 
> During the drive he asked if I could drop his brother first and then if I could take him to where he was staying for the night/morning. I agreed and we were on our way.
> 
> During our drive he kept looking at me. He complimented my appearance. Then he said, "If I would have met you under any other circumstances, seen you somewhere I would try getting your attention you're just so beautiful".
> 
> At this point I just wanted to get to his destination and drop him off. I was too tired to say anything and let him go on and on about me.
> 
> We dropped his brother off and then asked me if any other guy had made moves on me before. I told him about the guy that gave me $200 to play video games.
> 
> He was like "Wow, really? He just gave you $200 just to play video games? Hmm, I could see it though you're gorgeous." Finally we get to his destination and just thought couldn't get here fast enough.
> 
> The he says, "Have you ever seen those prank videos where a guy gives a girl money for a kiss?"
> 
> I told him I have seen the videos. He says, "Would you kiss me, a perfect stranger for money?."
> 
> He asked me why I was being shy and not looking at him. He asked if he was not attractive enough for me to give him a chance. I told him he was good looking(if I'm being honest he really was).
> 
> He said he would of never had the courage to ask me for a kiss had it not been for the drinks he had.
> 
> I get a ping and I take it. It was good timing and told him I have someone waiting for me and have to go. He asked me to cancel, that he would pay me what I would have made on that ride. He opens his app, shows me, then rates me 5 stars with a $30 tip.
> 
> After that he pulls a $100 bill and tells me "So, what do you say?"
> View attachment 173335
> 
> That was the easiest $100 I've made in less than 3 seconds


Damn it, I can't take it anymore! Ok Damsel, you win. So here it go's: I will give you $1,000,000 if you let me _______ you in my car and if I can _______ my ______ in your _______ until I _______!


----------



## wk1102

upyouruber said:


> Damn it, I can't take it anymore! Ok Damsel, you win. So here it go's:


Oh fun, Mad Libs, I haven't done these in years.

I will give you $1,000,000 if you let me (verb) Lift you in my car and if I can (verb) break my (noun) paint brush in your (noun) acorn until I (verb) run!


----------



## wk1102

corniilius said:


> I'm a big boy, I can
> 
> 
> corniilius said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMMFAO! That's pretty much what it felt like. Kind of cool knowing I can do it though.
> 
> 
> 
> You know this has way more go do with her than you right?
Click to expand...


----------



## corniilius

Oh yeah. Has to do with the whole tilted uterus thing. But still, I'm the only one that's made her do it.


----------



## Plato

Wow, this thread came to a screeching halt. That is pretty hard to top.


----------



## Rakos

Plato said:


> Wow, this thread came to a screeching halt. That is pretty hard to top.


Yeah...something about Cornillius...

And his abity to squirt...

Turned it south I think...

Rakos


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Squirting won't be sexy til 2030. As will male nipples, and breastfeeding monkeys.
Cause my crystal ball says so.


----------



## Immoralized

My head hurts haha. At least all the trolls left a long time ago


----------



## Rakos

Immoralized said:


> My head hurts haha. At least all the trolls left a long time ago


I love it...!

An immoralized kitty...8>)

Rakos


----------



## corniilius

Just to clear up any comfusion.
Female ejaculation [_link removed_]


----------



## Plato

On a side note, that damn cat is adorable.


----------



## Rakos

corniilius said:


> Just to clear up any comfusion.
> Female ejaculation


Come on Corniilius....

Out of the gutter...

And back down here in the sewer...

With the rest of us....8>)

Rakos


----------



## wk1102

corniilius said:


> Just to clear up any comfusion.
> Female ejaculation


 psst... i think they knew what you meant


----------



## corniilius

Rakos said:


> Come on Corniilius....
> 
> Out of the gutter...
> 
> And back down here in the sewer...
> 
> With the rest of us....8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 177518


Ok tmi.

That is a cute kitty.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Rakos said:


> Yeah...something about Cornillius...


Yas! Always has a way to kill my threads with undesirable comments that makes me want to gag. I wonder if this is how it feels to be one of his pax's. I would most likely feel nauseatedwith him as my driver. I will definitely make him go through a drive-thru and rudely eat in his car as I lmfao all over his face


----------



## corniilius

Coming from a proud prostitute, it's kind of hard for me to be offended by you.

Try harder Sweetness.


----------



## Plato

Hang on, let me get some popcorn for this.


----------



## DocT

Converse on the opposition of the topic, without confronting the member. Thanks.


----------



## corniilius

Sorry about that. "She" personally attacked me and even though my reply to "her" stayed relative to the subject matter, I should have just let it be. I'm a real person, I don't make things up and I don't sell myself. There, I feel better already.


----------



## Liquid702

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Picked up pax and his brother from a hotel in downtown early morning hours. Both were wearing really nice tuxedos. Pax sitting next to me told me he went to a wedding and it has been a long day.
> 
> During the drive he asked if I could drop his brother first and then if I could take him to where he was staying for the night/morning. I agreed and we were on our way.
> 
> During our drive he kept looking at me. He complimented my appearance. Then he said, "If I would have met you under any other circumstances, seen you somewhere I would try getting your attention you're just so beautiful".
> 
> At this point I just wanted to get to his destination and drop him off. I was too tired to say anything and let him go on and on about me.
> 
> We dropped his brother off and then asked me if any other guy had made moves on me before. I told him about the guy that gave me $200 to play video games.
> 
> He was like "Wow, really? He just gave you $200 just to play video games? Hmm, I could see it though you're gorgeous." Finally we get to his destination and just thought couldn't get here fast enough.
> 
> The he says, "Have you ever seen those prank videos where a guy gives a girl money for a kiss?"
> 
> I told him I have seen the videos. He says, "Would you kiss me, a perfect stranger for money?."
> 
> He asked me why I was being shy and not looking at him. He asked if he was not attractive enough for me to give him a chance. I told him he was good looking(if I'm being honest he really was).
> 
> He said he would of never had the courage to ask me for a kiss had it not been for the drinks he had.
> 
> I get a ping and I take it. It was good timing and told him I have someone waiting for me and have to go. He asked me to cancel, that he would pay me what I would have made on that ride. He opens his app, shows me, then rates me 5 stars with a $30 tip.
> 
> After that he pulls a $100 bill and tells me "So, what do you say?"
> View attachment 173335
> 
> That was the easiest $100 I've made in less than 3 seconds


Same thing happened to me with a cute girl. Except I didn't get a 100$. Nor did I get a kiss.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

corniilius said:


> Sorry about that. "She" personally attacked me and even though my reply to "her" stayed relative to the subject matter, I should have just let it be. I'm a real person, I don't make things up and I don't sell myself. There, I feel better already.


Lol!



corniilius said:


> What? She's hot. Then she's a Devil Dog and I'm a Devil Dog. Maybe one day we can have some Devil Pups


I know you want me sooo bad. I have rejected you in the past and you feel the need to be mean to me because you're trying to use reverse psychology, hoping that I will like you back I forgive you for you do not know what you're doing


----------



## corniilius

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Lol!
> 
> I know you want me sooo bad. I have rejected you in the past and you feel the need to be mean to me because you're trying to use reverse psychology, hoping that I will like you back I forgive you for you do not know what you're doing


Said the mail order Russian bride. I'm not convinced that you are an actual person so if you want to take something I said in jest and present it as the truth, then go ahead. Whatever helps boost your self esteem sweetie.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

I'm so over sex and romance.
Old age has benefits!


----------



## DocT

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm so over sex and romance.
> Old age has benefits!


Testosterone and ED... they got pills for that. Just sayin'.


----------



## wk1102

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm so over sex and romance.
> Old age has benefits!


Haha!


----------



## UberUber81

19 pages of thirst


----------



## corniilius

UberUber81 said:


> 19 pages of thirst


Don't know about that. Had relations twice this week. Like I said...


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

UberUber81 said:


> 19 pages of thirst


As the wise Rakos would say...

In some places of the world...

Real is...

The thirst...

Rakos









P.S. sorry Rakos I stole one from you, butt I did give you credit


----------



## Cableguynoe

DamseLinDistresS said:


> As the wise Rakos would say...


Posting for Rakos thinking you know what wise words he would say is like trying to post for SadUber thinking you know what his next story is going to be


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

DocT said:


> Testosterone and ED... they got pills for that. Just sayin'.


What? And get my marriage back in trouble? No thanks!
I still find the female form pleasant to look at. No compulsion to chase.


----------

